# Strange things that bother you



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 15, 2006)

So I was thinking ..I know im not the only one... who has strange things that bother them.. for example

I cant sleep with any limb hanging off the edge of the mattress.. feet hands ect.

Cant sleep with the door open

If someone is wiping off a dry erase board or chalk board and they miss a little tip of a letter.. I cant stand it.. I have to wipe it off.

I cant stand it when there is gross things on my windshield.. i have to wipe it clean asap.

Thats all I can think of right now.. I used to have a huge problem with counting things.. odd numbers bothered me.. not the actually number but if someone was off.. yeah.. i have seemed to overcome that .. thank god.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Jun 15, 2006)

~I'm the same way about sleeping!!! 

~I also can't sleep with ANY noise or lights on...even the small lights from my computer speakers and keyboard have to be OFF!

~I CANNOT stand when I see a pic of someone (especially ME) and an eyebrow hair is outta place...I have no idea why this irks me but it does...  I almost choked when I saw how mangy my e/b looked in a couple of my EOTDs!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





~I hate how my face gets super-shiny and e/s creases by midday--thankfully I just swapped for a UDPP so I hope that'll help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~My makeup stuff (and most of my other stuff) is SUPER ORGANIZED--pigments, e/l, tweezer/sharpeners, & falsies in top drawer....face stuff, eyelash curler, brushes, & MAC palettes in the 2nd ...and mark. face cases, mascaras, MAC/other brand lippies & misc. in the 3rd--when people come over and look through my stuff, I literally EYEBALL them to see if they'll put it back in the right drawers. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










~Trying to read a post and there's _absolutely_ NO punctuation! Sorry, but I went to school for a reason, and it just irritates me when I can't tell where a sentence starts and ends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (MxAxC I wasn't referring to you, I've tried to read posts on various boards and this just won't fly right with me!)

That's all I could think of for now...I'm sure more will come up and I'll add them to this list..hee hee


----------



## Pushpa (Jun 15, 2006)

i have minimal ocd i must i can't juct go downstairs i have to count them

i can't stand when ppl have shoes on in a house it is so dutty

i need to wash my hands after cleaning and it drives me nuts when i see ppl eat and then they don't wash their hands or they don't wash them before they eat

i brush my teeth for 3 minutes exact and it bugs me crazy if i don't i feel i haven't done a good job

lol i sound crazy


----------



## Lalli (Jun 15, 2006)

i hate it when my hands feel rough and i have to moisturise them all the time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lmao, everything has to be perfect and if it isnt i always start over


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2006)

a) the limb handing off the bed thing, I'm ITA. I can't bear it.
b) I can't sleep without a fan.
c) I have to sleep in a cold room.
d) I can't stand when I am on the phone, people KNOW I am on the phone, and yet they persist in talking to me whilst I am repeatedly saying "I'm on the phone, hang on...".
e) I can't stand open doors. ALL doors in my house remain closed.
f) a dirty shower. Nuff said.
g) the white board thing, I'm with you.
h) the punctuation thing, with you too.
i) Women wearing improperly fitted open toed shoes, so their heels/toes hang over the edges.
j) When people wear too small clothes, then proclaim that anyone who doesn't like the look is "Jealous of the jelly". No, I'm not. I like my eyesight and you're damaging it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



****I think I'll just go through the whole alphabet here****
k) Odd numbers. I can't chew odd numbers of gum (I HAVE to chew two pieces...), I can't eat M&M's one by one, nor french fries. Odd numbers make me twitch.
l) Regular usage of the word "ain't" in day to day conversation. 
m) Seeing someone with so much  makeup on her face that you can see where the layer of shellac has CRACKED because of movement in her face.
n) This is a big one for me, and my husband does it all the time: Leaving empty containers in the refridgerator or cabinet. It drives me batshit insane to look in the fridge and see empty beer cases/rings or dr. pepper cases or ketchup or milk bottles. Oh dear Lord I've nearly had an apoplexy looking at this before.
o) Body hair. Hate it.
p) Only having one type of shampoo in the shower. I need at least two. Preferably three.
q) Seeing teenaged girls who look IDENTICAL to each other walking in a group. 
r) Wearing the same shoes two days in a row.


Wow. I have momentarily run out of little things that make my mind twitch!

I'm sure I'll think of more


----------



## Vicky88 (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_So I was thinking ..I know im not the only 
Cant sleep with the door open

If someone is wiping off a dry erase board or chalk board and they miss a little tip of a letter.. I cant stand it.. I have to wipe it off._

 
With you on those.

- Things in all lowercase/all uppercase. Anything.

- Eating habits. Anyone who opens their mouth, talks when they're eating, drops food on themselves, hits their teeth with their cutlery. I can't handle it, I get so angry I could cry. I know that's ridiculous but I do!

-  Symmetry. Things must be even! Also, if I do something like tap my right foot, I have to tap my left foot the same amount of times or it really bugs me.

- Things with dust/stuff on it. For instance, my eyeshadow palettes. I have to take out all my pans, and wipe my palette of all fall-out regularly.

Will add more soon.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 15, 2006)

1: pants that touches my belly button "cant stand it" i have to wear pants below belly button.

2: holding a spoon /fork or anything with my right hand

3: i get nervous when people stand up around me to talk i'd rather have them sitting.

3: cant stand cabinet doors to be left opend

4: all of my cups in the cabinet has to be facing down

and thats about it...


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_1: pants that touches my belly button "cant stand it" i have to wear pants below belly button.

3: i get nervous when people stand up around me to talk i'd rather have them sitting.

3: cant stand cabinet doors to be left opend

4: all of my cups in the cabinet has to be facing down

and thats about it..._

 
oooo I share these too.


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 15, 2006)

Haha, there was a similar post of this nature on a car forum my boyfriend frequents...his list of OCD's was soooo long.

My quirks are more related to social anxieties more than anything.  If I'm in a restaurant I prefer to be seated in the outer perimeters of the room rather than in the middle of the room.  
When at a movie theater I like being the last person in the row - I'll only sit in the middle of the row if there's no one else or 4 or 5 seats distance between me and a stranger. (I like avoiding the uncomfortable middle-of-the-movie "Excuse me while I shove my butt in your face while I get up to go to the bathroom" scenario)

I think those are my only two big ones.


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 15, 2006)

if my font is not arial 9, i am annoyed.
i do not capitalize unless absolutely necessary (ex: for a school paper)
i will write a sentance or phrase, then hit return and go to the next line down.
i hate chairs in restaurants, prefer booths.
my room must be freezing at night, in order for me to sleep.
i must fall asleep with the tv on.
my bed is huge, and has 9 pillows. 
i hate for my makeup area to be messy, and like having my traincase in order.
i pace while on the phone. always.
i like having closed captioning on, when i watch tv and movies.

i'm sure there are more..but i can't think of them right now?


----------



## bottleblack (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 
_if my font is not arial 9, i am annoyed._

 
Oooh, me too!


----------



## libra14 (Jun 15, 2006)

I can't sleep at night unless I close my eyes before the light goes off. Actually, I can't turn a light off at any time unless I close my eyes first. I've become real subtle about it too. If my eyes were open, I will "pretend" I forgot something and turn the light back on so I can relax, and then turn them off again. I like darkness, it just has to be on my terms. I have serious anxiety if I can't control my lights. I think it's weird but I don't know what to do about it.

I also can't stand a messy kitchen. dirty dishes, messy counters....ugh! it dives me crazy. I don't care so much about the other rooms, I prefer them clean, but the kitchen HAS to be kept clean at all times.


----------



## Wattage (Jun 15, 2006)

LOL - Shimmer, I never knew there was anyone with a odd/even numbers issue... I am the same, but I prefer odd #s!!

Other things:

1. Slurping. I really can't stand to be within a 10 foot vicinity of someone who slurps.
2. Dry hands. I need lotion, all the time.
3. Littering. Seriously, it's 2006. Get with it.
4. People who don't recycle.
5. People going through the checkout line with kids and a grocery cart full of shitty, over-processed food.
6. Having water with me. I have serious panic attacks if I don't have a full water bottle with me at all times.
7. Smokers who smoke in areas where it bothers other people who don't smoke.

I guess my quirks aren't really that strange... but still, they are mine


----------



## d_flawless (Jun 15, 2006)

-i HATE when people sneeze, it makes me cringe, esp. when people don't cover their mouth
-grooming in public, specifically, nail biting/clipping
-sharing drinks, OMG you can keep it i will NOT drink off anyone, even if it was mine to begin with
-burping is so gross
-i agree with shimmer about the too-small clothes thing, i can't help but stare. cover yourself, or don't wear it if you don't have the body


----------



## ChynaSkye (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 
_-i HATE when people sneeze, it makes me cringe, esp. when people don't cover their mouth
-grooming in public, specifically, nail biting/clipping
-sharing drinks, OMG you can keep it i will NOT drink off anyone, even if it was mine to begin with
-burping is so gross
-i agree with shimmer about the too-small clothes thing, i can't help but stare. cover yourself, or don't wear it if you don't have the body_

 

OMG ditto!

also,

-when you say hello to someone (at work) and they just start rattling off products they need like i am a computer. gah!
-you hold a door open for someone or a group of someones and they dont at least say thank you
-anyone who is mean... gosh life is just too short...


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a lot of things that annoy me, but the biggest thing is watching people eat.  This is probably strange, but I just get annoyed by people who chew with their mouths open, make nasty sounds, constantly lick their fingers, pick food out of their teeth, etc.  It drives me bonkers!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2006)

if I see my kids licking their fingers I throw something at them. (no kidding. I really do.)


----------



## Janice (Jun 15, 2006)

Hrmm.. 


Shoes come off at the door. There's a nice little rack for them over there -> *use it*! Just can't stand the thought of filthy shoes trekking all over the house.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Hrmm.. 


Shoes come off at the door. There's a nice little rack for them over there -> *use it*! Just can't stand the thought of filthy shoes trekking all over the house. 
_

 
^^^^ Yes. I don't like people wearing shoes in my house either.
For now, unfortunately, that's not something I can fix.

When we build and move?

Ha.
Wear shoes in the house and I'll shoot you in the foot with my airsoft weapon


----------



## Dawn (Jun 15, 2006)

Well some of mine are more anal as my family would say...
I hate when the fringe on the rugs aren't all nice and straight
I hate when the placemats on the table aren't in their place
I hate when someone gets something out of the cabinet and messes up all of my neat rows.  All cans/containers must be facing forward and neat.
All shirts must be hanging facing the same direction
I'm a neat freak and it drives everyone nuts.  
I will have to add more as I think of them.  I'm sure my family could help


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 
_Well some of mine are more anal as my family would say...
I hate when the fringe on the rugs aren't all nice and straight
I hate when the placemats on the table aren't in their place
I hate when someone gets something out of the cabinet and messes up all of my neat rows.  All cans/containers must be facing forward and neat.
All shirts must be hanging facing the same direction
I'm a neat freak and it drives everyone nuts.  
I will have to add more as I think of them.  I'm sure my family could help
	

	
	
		
		

		
			















_

 
My exhusband was like that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



MOST of the time it was endearing, but it got annoying


----------



## Pink_minx (Jun 16, 2006)

If I have a really bad day I wont wear the clothes that I had the bad day on anymore or I would think to myself if I wear this shirt again I might have bad luck.


----------



## Jaim (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't like margaritas because they look like human tissue to me or something... too much CSI maybe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I always reach my hand into a room and turn on the light. I can't enter in the dark.

I have to open the shower curtain in the bathroom before I can use it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In case there is something/someone in there.

I freak out and panic (though I try hard not to make it obvious) when I don't have chapstick on me, even when my lips don't feel dry.

This one's ridiculous, but some patterns kind of weird me out. Also in school when I had to take biology, the cell reproduction thing made my skin crawl.

Loud breathing drives me crazy!

I'm really weird about public bathrooms. I flush with either toilet paper or my foot, and I bring out extra toilet paper with me so I can turn on the tap with it.

Turtleneck sweaters (even loose ones) make me feel like I'm choking. Hahaha.

I can't wear a bracelet on only one wrist. I usually have one hair elastic on each of my wrists to even it out or something.

I could go on. I'm really odd.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 
_If I have a really bad day I wont wear the clothes that I had the bad day on anymore or I would think to myself if I wear this shirt again I might have bad luck._

 
I do that too!! even down to the jewlery! i broke my leg . i was wearing this one jacket.. a few months later it was pooouurring rain . and i was to go to san diego for an offroading event.. I grabbed that jacket.. we got in a huge car accident and shut a freeway down.. a semi truck.. and motor home were also involved (there were inside eachother) .. that jacket is LONG GONE


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 16, 2006)

OH and i also am the same with the patterns on things grossing me out.. cell repoduction i couldnt stand that either! 
I HATE the fungus that grows on trees.. i hate it with a passion.
sponges. i dont like the way they look.. grosses me out
anything with a bunch of holes in it. i cant look at. it grosses me out.. 
I cant eat refried beans because of the texture
I have glass shower doors now. but before or if im in a house with a curtain. I always look behind it before going potty. I have to make sure nothing is back there.
i hate water on my face i wash my face quickly. 
and when i swim i HATE being under water for very long
we all seem to have similar peeves.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 16, 2006)

1) I have to read SOMETHING everyday or I go nuts (like a chapter in a book.
2) My feet must be warm at ALL times. I hate it when they get cold!
3) I have to watch king of the hill every day at 6'Oclock. God forbid that I do not watch it. 
4) I have to put my dishes up in this order (EXACTLY) all the plastic stuff, then the plastic glasses, then the glasses, then the dishes then the silverwear. God forbid if it doesnt go in THAT order.
5) I hate cell phones. I find them rude and distasteful. Seriously it makes my skin crawl everytime I hear one
6) I hate people who are neat freaks. I'm messy but I clean up after myself but it has to be in a certain order. 
7) I hate when my hands are warm. Its ok for my feet to be hot but if my hands get sweaty its all over
8) I hate when paper runs on my fingers and it gets that weird feeling. YIKES
9) I hate when people walk in on tile floors and make their shoes squeek. EEK the horror! 
10) I hate when things are out of order-like if I'm supposed to have something happen at a certain time every week and it doesnt happen then it drives me nuts!
Man im so OCD!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 16, 2006)

Ohhhh what a fun topic!!

*I always sleep with my feet outside the covers
*Always like things better in even #
*I can't stand the word "Buttons".  It makes me sick to my stomach even writing it!  I'm crazy I know!!


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jun 16, 2006)

I hate clothes hangers.  I just hate them.
I'm also with the bad luck clothes thing.
I hate ignorant people who judge others.
I have to have my one of my legs either hanging off the bed or wrapped on top of the sheets.
I have to have my cell phone with me at all times.
I have to check myspace every chance I get.
I must sleep with two comforters.  Even in the Texas heat.  I guess I just like the weight.
I HATE IT WHEN PEOPLE TOUCH ME ON MY SHOULDERS, ARMS, NECK, AND HEAD.  I absolutely hate it whenever people touch my neck.  My legs turn to noodles and I fall to the floor.
I hate it whenever a group of friends all look like each other.
I hate talk shows like Dr. Phil and Maury.  Get out of these people biznass.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 16, 2006)

Ooh numbers---hehehe mine has to end with a 0 or a 5. I hate it when something is 212 or 219 its like AUGHHHHHHHHHH hehehe

thank you for reminding me coach!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 16, 2006)

MAN i have to redo this... LAME!


1. If my hands feel dirty i freak out, whipies or hand gel s always in my purse.
2. Silverware in a dishwasher must be, forks together, spoons together ect.  and all FACING UP!!!!!! ( this kills me)
3. Chaptick!! I need this!
4. I HAVE to walk on the left side of someone or ill feel wierd.
5. If ANYTHING touches my clavicle (collarbone) i feel like im being molested or seeing something super perverted!!! Its disgusting. I cant even touch it. seat belts NOTHING!!!!!
6.  If my feet get hot I flip the fuck out.
7.  Have to sit in the seat i feel would be more comfortable in a retaurant or ill be super uncomfortable the whole time.
8.  Roaches make me cry.
9. Parking garages freak me the fuck out too... 
10. If somethin freaks be out or i get sick my bones feel like they are gonna come out. Like they are gross and i dont want um anymore.  like the collarbone thing.. EWW!!!! ( yeah this one is super wierd... )


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 16, 2006)

Since I'd feel a little too ocd i'll type out some of the main ones. 

1. IMPERFECTION I can't stand it coming from myself.
2. I make lists of everything, sometimes it annoys me when I can't sit down and make one fo my goddamn lists. 
3. Bad photography, as much as people may say that there isn't really bad art since it all means something to me, I hate when people to crappy photography work and pass it off as good, such as people who take pictures of themselves at over the head angles and upload it to deviant art as an "emotive portrait" and more technically speaking, I hate when people waste their time and my time printing crappy low contrast , out of foucous, bad composition prings. (I'm talking in dark room right now). Because yes, I consider myself an amatuer photogrpher. 

I guess those would be my top three.


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, this double posted it so I'll edit it to anyther thing. 

When people dont put things back the right way at the MAC counter.  I do it because i'm OCD about it, haha. the first time i did the MA's were like 'thanks...haha'


----------



## dollbabybex (Jun 16, 2006)

I hate hair... like in a shower, or on a surface...

if i went to a hotel which had a hair in the bath...id feel sick!!

I also hate labels sticking out of tops, it really bugs me.

but i guess its nothing compared to my OCD boyfriend who has a constant battle in his mind doin ANYTHING.

oh and people 'squeaking' there trainers when walking etc... my bf always does it all the time and the noise goes thru me!


----------



## Willa (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Vicky88* 
_
- Eating habits. Anyone who opens their mouth, talks when they're eating, drops food on themselves, hits their teeth with their cutlery. I can't handle it, I get so angry I could cry. I know that's ridiculous but I do!

..._

 
Yeah, I can't stand eating near someone like that
I cannot eat with my father, he makes so much noises with his nose... brrrrr

People who walks and rub their feets on the floor... WILL YOU STOP THAT, you lazy people!!!

When I eat something, like candies in a bag, I always need to close it, even if the minute after I'll eat some again... I do that until the end. Same thing with popcorn when I go to movies... 

I just discovered that I probably have a little OCD thing.
On my desk, at work, things have to be placed in the same order, corner to corner. Bothers me when my boss move my stuff :crap: 

(Sorry girls, messy english)


----------



## Dawn (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbabybex* 
_I also hate labels sticking out of tops, it really bugs me._

 
Me too!  I have that urge to stick them back in.  Also the same goes for when someone has a hair on their shirt.  I always wonder if I could remove it without them knowing.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2006)

wire hangers being used to hang my clothes
the smell of pinesol (it just gags me...can't do it)
the smell of seafood. I can smell the metallic smell and 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



People who walk on the hem of their jeans
untied shoes
empty containers (I think I already mentioned that one)
Not having a ponytail holder, lip balm, my cellphone, and gum with me at all times.
Hearing the tines of a fork scrape a ceramic plate.
the idea of swimming in anything other than a clorinated pool. (I *might* get in the ocean, ONLY if I can see my feet.)
People with really long fingernails. I just think it's REALLY unhygenic.
AH! I can't share a bathroom with children. I just can't...even my own. 
Someone else wearing my shoes, clothes, or makeup. NO. Love ya, mean it. No.
Being licked, in any manner, by anything. Person, cat, dog, kid, whatever. Ew.
Seeing someone dressed totally up, but wearing dirty shoes.
Jewelry attached to fingernails (It BOTHERS me.).
Anything to do with myspace (I hate that website.).
this is a big one for me: People who update their livejournal fifteen times a day, with 4 word entries, and thereby clutter up my friends page. ARGH.
Being hit on when I've just told the man about my husband. That just pisses me off. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



OH, and people who talk to me while I'm listening to my iPod. (I put it on specifically to ignore people, not to invite "What are you listening to" conversations.)


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holstrom4* 
_Me too!  I have that urge to stick them back in.  Also the same goes for when someone has a hair on their shirt.  I always wonder if I could remove it without them knowing._

 
lol ditto!


----------



## moonrevel (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_OH, and people who talk to me while I'm listening to my iPod. (I put it on specifically to ignore people, not to invite "What are you listening to" conversations.)_

 
Oh, amen to this one.  I'll be sitting somewhere, listening to my iPod, clearly immersed in my own little world, and someone will come up and start talking to me.  Like, I thought the headphones over my ears and the blank look on my face would be enough of a sign of "I am not interested in chatting or being hit on.  Please leave me alone."  But it's not.  Grr.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 16, 2006)

here's another one.... not putting the cap back on the toothpaste tube.  "gosh that annoys me to death"

using the same towel more than once "ewww" that drives me up the wall

having to use 2 towels after my shower 1 for my hair the other for my body.  "something about drying ur hair and body off with the same towel" bothers me


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_here's another one.... not putting the cap back on the toothpaste tube.  "gosh that annoys me to death"

using the same towel more than once "ewww" that drives me up the wall

having to use 2 towels after my shower 1 for my hair the other for my body.  "something about drying ur hair and body off with the same towel" bothers me_

 
lol squeezing the tube from the middle drives me insane too.


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 16, 2006)

i hate hate HATE when my feet get wet when it's raining.. hate it!!! i'm worse than a cat when it comes to that! also i HATE when i go to the hairdresser and my ears get wet when she's washing my hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 aaaarrrggghhhh that drives me nuts!


----------



## Willa (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_Being licked, in any manner, by anything. Person, cat, dog, kid, whatever. Ew._

 
Poor you

You'd freaked out if my story happened to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was in this club in Montréal, in the gay village, and we were trying to get out the full room when a dude burnt his cigarette (when it was still alowed) on my arm! I jumped screaming and he licked my arm!!!!

Chance for him that I was tipsy, because otherwise I dont know what I would have done... 

Iewwwwwwwww
BIG iewwww!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 
_Poor you

You'd freaked out if my story happened to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was in this club in Montréal, in the gay village, and we were trying to get out the full room when a dude burnt his cigarette (when it was still alowed) on my arm! I jumped screaming and he licked my arm!!!!

Chance for him that I was tipsy, because otherwise I dont know what I would have done... 

Iewwwwwwwww
BIG iewwww!!!_

 





 There are no words for how badly I would have freaked out.

EW.


----------



## princessOfpOi (Jun 16, 2006)

I despise the following...


People who think themselves above correct grammar,  punctuation and spelling. 
Those who speak in grunts without proper pronounciation rather than real words. 
Non american people acting american of culture. * Not intended to offend, I'm not being a snobbish Briton, the same applies with everybody .* 
`*Another not intended to offend* Americans who think they are Irish because their great grandparents or what have you were born there. If you were not born in Ireland, you are not Irish.My mother was born in Cyprus, that does not make me Cyprian. 
As mentioned before, groups of people who look identical. 
People who believe that sharks are killing machines worthy of mass culling. 
Those who feel it is appropriate to shout obsenities or otherwise at me when I am walking down the street. 
Religous Fanatics..Enough said. 
Nasty little alternative children who tell me I hate all music when I listen to ten times the amount they do, not just the same handful of bands. 
People who cannot be bothered to explore diverse types of music. 
Emo. The people who practice it, and what they stand for.See above two points. 
Moths and butterflies.They frighten me, I will not and do not kill them, I would just rather they were not anywhere near me. 
Most Haunted. 
People at concerts who surge down to the front when the band begins,if you wish to watch them from this distance, do the decent thing and get down here before they start. 
Political Correctness. I don't (and doubt anybody else does) consider it good practice to ban a tea mug featuring Piglet from the workplace in case it offends another collegue who practices a religon where their diet does not include pork. 
People who endanger animals or people due to ignorance, e.g. The awful child who once tried to feed my pony a ham sandwich at a horse show. 
People messing with things they have no business doing. 

As nasty as this list may make me seem, I am fairly agreeable and nice
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Please don't invade my personal space, I know my hair is filled with sparkly plastic and pretty things, do not touch it without my permission. I am not grabbing your hair now, am I? 
People who stare. Don't do it. 

 Even as a smoker, I find it repulsive when people smoke in non smoking areas. There is a sign asking politely not to, just observe it.


Dear me, there are so many more...I'd best stop now before i work myself up.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 16, 2006)

1) Sweeping brushes are evil, I can't bear the sound of sweeping, I run away. Same with bristle hairbrushes, plastic all the way for me.
2) Warm toilets seats, eww yukk, enough said
3)I have to get in to a cold bed! Lovelyyyyy
4) The taste of water, can't and won't drink it without flavour in it. Water DOES have a taste I dont care how many people tell me otherwise!

I'm sure I've got loads but that'll do!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 16, 2006)

hahaha here's another one but i dont think its weird....

Public restrooms... girls peeing on the toilet seat.   Really place ur hands on ur kneess to keep ur body stable.. people dont want to walk in stall and see piss every where.

Even so.... If and when i use public restrooms "on Non-Peepee seats"

I place toilet paper around the seat,  and still squat  to pee.  
I don't know why i tend to do that.  But it never fails in the  public restroom.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 16, 2006)

hah I use the toilet seat covers and squat too.. i dunno you cant be too safe i guess. I hate hate hate public restrooms.


----------



## Isis (Jun 16, 2006)

I've got all kinds of pet peeves. But here are what grinds my nerves the most:

- Wet tissue paper. I don't know why, but for some reason I hate it. It drives me absolutely crazy.

- Not being able to do my 1 hour workout every day. I can't even go to sleep unless I have. It's that much of a habbit for me.

- People broadcasting their life over their Nextels.

- Ignorance.

- Lack of common courtesy.


----------



## mac_goddess (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm annoyed by:
Myspace, I think it's the devil's playground.
People who talk about/put down others to make themselves feel good.
People who have websites dedicated to the above.
Judgemental people.
Any sort of streaks on glass, be it kids handprints on the backseat windows or dog saliva on windows.  
People who have pets and their house smells like it.  The smell of wet dog isn't the same as bread baking in your bread machine.  Sorry.
Last but not least, I concur with the licking, dog slobber freaks me out.  I would compare it to an acid bath.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2006)

stinky dog.
bad. ew. :/


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 16, 2006)

Holy crap Shimmer, it is like we were seperated at birth!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My other quirks are: 

-I have pen issues.  I love good pens.  I hate fine point pens.  I love fountain pens.

-I do not like it when women talk about giving birth.  Should "mucus plug" be in an office conversation?  Not so much. 

-If I say "hi" to one of my pets, I have to say "hi" to the other or I feel like I am hurting their feelings. 

-I hate paper towels with designs on them.  They have to be plain.  I hate it when people leave the empty paper towel tube on the holder.  

-I don't care for the words "fixin" (as in "I was fixin to go there.") or "reckon".  Oh, and I can't stand it when people say, "ax" instead or "ask".  Oh and "expresso", instead of "espresso".  That makes me insane.  There is no frickin "x" in that word!  An "expresso" sounds like a commuter train. 

-It absolutely skeeves me out when I am eating a popsicle and my teeth hit the wood stick.  It just feels gross!  Blllleaa!

I know there are more.  I will add to this list when I remember them all.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 16, 2006)

Id rather be licked by a dog than a human. I dont like the feel of cat tounges though. gross. actually i hate cats all-together. They smell terrible and you always know when someone owns a cat.. just by walking into their  house .. although most people are SO used to it. they think that their house smells perfectly normal and deny any scent of cat.. BELIEVE Me honey. ITS THERE.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Holy crap Shimmer, it is like we were seperated at birth!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My other quirks are: 

-I have pen issues.  I love good pens.  I hate fine point pens.  I love fountain pens._

 
OMG YES! ANNNNND because I was in the army I can ONLY write in BLACK ink, and everytime I sign my name I HAVE to include my middle initial.
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_-I do not like it when women talk about giving birth.  Should "mucus plug" be in an office conversation?  Not so much. 

-If I say "hi" to one of my pets, I have to say "hi" to the other or I feel like I am hurting their feelings. _

 
HAHAH ME TOO!! If I scratch one dog, I have to scratch the other two or I feel like I'm playing favorites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mac_whore* 
_-I hate paper towels with designs on them.  They have to be plain.  I hate it when people leave the empty paper towel tube on the holder.  

-I don't care for the words "fixin" (as in "I was fixin to go there.") or "reckon".  Oh, and I can't stand it when people say, "ax" instead or "ask".  Oh and "expresso", instead of "espresso".  That makes me insane.  There is no frickin "x" in that word!  An "expresso" sounds like a commuter train. _

 
Holy. Crap. YES! When someone says "ax" instead of "ask" to me, I will stand there and say "I'm sorry, what? What did you do?" until they get it. *shudder*
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_whore* 
_-It absolutely skeeves me out when I am eating a popsicle and my teeth hit the wood stick.  It just feels gross!  Blllleaa!

I know there are more.  I will add to this list when I remember them all._

 
Ice cream. Teeth.Nuffsaid.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jun 16, 2006)

One thing I can't stand is that I can't leave my house without any makeup on. It makes me feel naked


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 17, 2006)

Ok, here are mine. My boyfriend thinks I'm such a wierdo. LOL

-When I take hot dogs out the water...I wipe them off before I put them on the bun. 

-I hate soggy bread, and therefore will not eat anything that would cause bread to be soggy. 

-I do not like white sandwhich bread because it has this milky taste I hate.

-I hate mess...so I'm constantly cleaning. I vacuum like three times a day. LOL

-I am deathly afraid of spiders..and will run and scream if I see one.

-The look of pomegranites gross me out and ocra too.

-I can't stand people that think they know everything.

-I can't sleep with socks on and my feet need to be covered.

-Hate being late for anything, and if I feel I might be late I start freaking out.

-Don't like it when somebody splashes water on my face.

-I only like to use ball point pens.

-I hate reading people's blogs that read like a damn novel, like you can't summerize that in a paragraph. 

-I hate when people park in front of a store when they aren't handicapped.

-People who block intersections to get out the car and talk to somebody.

-People who come to work trying to break the dress code. I've seen people at work in flip flops and jeans and just waaay to casual for Business casual.

-People who have attitude issues at the drive through.

I could name a bunch, but that's it for now.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_....
-I hate mess...so I'm constantly cleaning. I vacuum like three times a day. LOL_

 
Please come over!  I have a lovely purple Dyson. You will love using it!  LOL!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_....

-I can't stand people that think they know everything._

 
OMG yes.  When I am around someone like that I tune them out completely.  Its a gift! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_....

-I hate when people park in front of a store when they aren't handicapped.

-People who block intersections to get out the car and talk to somebody._

 
Don't forget about all of those winners who park at the curb, while blocking the entrance to a store, and leave their car running and the stereo blasting.  Like you can't shut that shit off?  You can't park the damn car like everyone else and walk the 10 feet from the parking spot to the store? GRRRRRR!


----------



## Dizzy (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh jeeze, I'm up there with everyone else.  

-I have to sleep on my stomach with one arm under my pillow and one knee pulled up towards my head.  And I can't have socks on, but my comforter has to be pulled up to my shoulders.  

-No touching my fingers.  Ever.  I hate having to shake people's hands if I know they're going to grab my fingers instead of my palms... ::shudder::

-I can't wear shoes on carpets.  It just doesn't feel right.  

-Left shoe has to be put on first, no exceptions.  When I was a kid my mother used to drive me crazy and put my right shoe on first.  The only reason I learned to tie my shoes was to avoid having her put on my shoes.  

-My closet is organized by the colors of the rainbow, in shades from bright to dark going left to right.  It irks me to no end when this is messed up.

and finally...

-My brother's sneeze makes my skin crawl.  I can't explain it, but it's like my version of nails on a chalkboard....eesh.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jun 17, 2006)

lol good im not the only one that does that! I forgot I do it with jewelry too. Whenever I wear this gold heart jewelry that my mom got me for my 16th birthday I always do something stupid or embarassing in front of people so I would think its just bad luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 
_I do that too!! even down to the jewlery! i broke my leg . i was wearing this one jacket.. a few months later it was pooouurring rain . and i was to go to san diego for an offroading event.. I grabbed that jacket.. we got in a huge car accident and shut a freeway down.. a semi truck.. and motor home were also involved (there were inside eachother) .. that jacket is LONG GONE_

 ​


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Please come over!  I have a lovely purple Dyson. You will love using it!  LOL!



OMG yes.  When I am around someone like that I tune them out completely.  Its a gift! 



Don't forget about all of those winners who park at the curb, while blocking the entrance to a store, and leave their car running and the stereo blasting.  Like you can't shut that shit off?  You can't park the damn car like everyone else and walk the 10 feet from the parking spot to the store? GRRRRRR!_

 

I'll come vacuum. LOL And yes those people that park directly in front of the store...those are the ones. Like they are to lazy to go park in a regular stall. Geez!


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 17, 2006)

oh dear =| alot of these pet peeves in this topic is so like me. anyways heres mine:

- I can't stand dry hands, I'm forever washing them cos i dont like the texture they feel like, heck i even ask to leave a lesson for a moment to go to the toilets just to wash my hands

- People who interfere with what i do,  and what irks me is that people are forever trying to boss me around on how to look after my horse and i'vehad her for years and knows perfectly well how to look after her.

- Bad Drivers. I dont drive but i get very bad case of road rage, i swear at ignorant drivers and also i cannot stand old people driving because they drive so slow.

- People getting in my way, i get annoyed when i'm in a shop looking at some stuff on the shelf e.g. CDs and then someone comes along and stands right in front of me, i get so annoyed and i do say "Excuse me, can you move to one side until i finished looking"

- I hate it when something cold such as ice lollies touch my teeth. My mum eats ice lollies using her teeth and i cannot bear the sound of ice scraping and watching her do that.

- I'm very possessive about my things and i get extremely irked if someone takes/uses them without permission.

- Gotta go to sleep with a fan on. I hate being hot ew. I cant keep the windows open cos moths and bugs fly in and they irritate me.

- Bugs. I always have a bug spray handy, i will kill them regardless of what type of bugs they are, if i see one in the room whilst watching tv or reading a magazine, i cant relax until i killed it as it loves to fly in front of me alot.

- BUSES. I HATE BUSES!! ugh no way i would ever set foot on a bus unless i really had to and thats not often, heck i havent been on one since Fall last year.

- Movie and TV interruptions, there are two types, one is people constantly yapping throughout the movie asking Qs about the movie etc... and the 2nd type is adverts, a programme would just start then 2 mins later, theres an advert, ugh hate that.

- I have to have one leg on top of duvet and one underneath, dunno why though.

im sure i have more but it would bore everyone else lol


----------



## aquablu (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh my gosh...lol...this is making me feel better.  I was just talking about this today, actually.  I get so freaked out by weird things.  I have to have my clothes hung a certain way in my closet, on certain hangers.  Also, the noises some people make when eating, bugs me too, big time.  I HATE the noise of a computer mouse click, drives my family crazy 'cause I'm constantly telling them to please stop clicking!  My cups always have to be facing down in the cabinet, too...until now, I thought everyone did that!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hate it when people sneeze and don't cover their mouth...'cause I don't want their germs.  Eww.  Oh man...the list goes on and on for me.  How does everyone get over their "strange things that bother you"?  I try to laugh mine off.


----------



## sweetza (Jun 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_
-It absolutely skeeves me out when I am eating a popsicle and my teeth hit the wood stick.  It just feels gross!  Blllleaa!
_

 
WOW I thought I was the only one who felt this way!! I actually physically shudder when thinking about it! I can't touch the stick without the wrapper around it either eeewwww. 

I only have one other one and thats fingernails against paper towels like if someone is cleaning their  hands and their nail makes that noise up again the paper towel.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Jun 18, 2006)

I cant stand when im watching t.v. and i see the same commercial like 5times.  
And when my hair is all blowing crazy in the wind, it just drives me crazy.


----------



## farra712 (Jun 18, 2006)

1. wet washcloths (I want to throw up when someone wets my washcloth to wash their face.  splash your face, then blot, please.  I can't tough your nasty washcloth)
2. Roaches - can they just all die please...I actually moved out of my room because a roach jumped on me.
3.  I CANNOT let anyone touch the insides of my elbows or insides of my wrists.  I think this has to do with veins being there..I have been poked there for lots of medical things, and at this point, I promptly pass out when someone rubs those places.
4. Meatballs.  I absolutely hate meatballs...I despise the person who invented them..Why do we need giant wads of meat.
5. People who crowd me on the escalator.  I am so afraid they will step on my pants and I will fall and it will cut my face off.  I cannot share a step, even with the fiance.  And I have to hold on to the side.
6.  Grown people (or really anyone over the age of like 7) wearing shirts with cartoon monkeys on them.  I just can't take it.  I'm sorry.
7.  People with wavy hair that put a shitload of gel to pretend it is curly.  Your hair looks wet and crispy.  Please stop
8. I have to sleep with the door closed, and the TV on, with as much cold as possible.
9. when people give advice on things they weren't asked about and have no idea what they are talking about but will argue you to the death.  

I am pretty sure there are more, but I have to stop before I go crazy thinking of all these things.  I am literally twitching


----------



## lara (Jun 18, 2006)

Women who leave over-spray on toilet seats, who _know_ they've left a mess in there, but still walk out without doing anything about it.

If I've walked into a stall right after someone else has used it and left their puddles everywhere, I embarass them by calling them back and asking very loudly for them to clean up their urine. If you're that filthy that you leave a mess like that for someone else to clean, then you're not deserving of discreetness and manners.

I also intensely dislike it when my boyfriend absent-mindedly strokes the insides of my arms/behind my legs. It feels like I've got millipedes skating over my skin and puts my teeth on edge.


----------



## Jaim (Jun 18, 2006)

I just thought of another one... when people are eating and they bite their fork/spoon and drag it out of their mouth. Metal touching my teeth weirds me out. Haha.


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 19, 2006)

Ok, here are mine:
-(This one is super weird but it has to do with numbers. Ppl just dont get me on this subject): If I feel like I need to lose a couple of pounds, I absolutely cannot start a diet on a Tuesday, Thursday, Friday or Sunday. It always always has to be on a Monday, Wednesday, or Saturday. Also, if the date is an impair number, like a Thursday the 3rd, I cant start a regime...It ALWAYS has to be a date thats a multiple of 5, or the beginning of the month...Weird I know..
- I check inside my pillowcases every night before going to sleep..you just dont know what could be crawling in there
- I hate a sticky keyboard, along with a sticky mouse
- I cant stand the look of chapped nail polish on ppl
- I always need to have the Tv on when Im alone in my house, i need to hear a noise in the backround
- I cant stand it when ppl dont wash their hands
- I hate hate hate when the toilet seat lid is up 
Basically everything has to be in perfect order..


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jun 20, 2006)

Checking the pillowcases deff sounds like something i would do. and probably will start doing now that its on my mind. ..
in my dads old house.. which was way haunted for those of you who believe.. i always had to have the tv on if i was alone. and most of the lights in the house. mainly the master bedroom always had the lights on .i dont do it anymore since we have moved out of that house i no longer feel the need..weird right?


----------



## janelle811 (Jun 22, 2006)

Quote:

  I have to open the shower curtain in the bathroom before I can use it.  In case there is something/someone in there.  
 
  Yes!! I have to do that too! Not that there ever is anything in there, but I just feel the need to.

When I'm at work, and I see girls who are like 12, and still have a lot of baby fat, and they wear a too short, slutty skirt/shirt with their stomach hanging out, _and_ they are walking around with their mother.  Really, you don't let your little kid look like that!!!

Also, when I leae work at like 10 o'clock, and I see kids (from 12 and up!) walking home from the mall on the main roads (like the expressway).  Or, they are walking around the parking lot when it's soo dark and late out, and I know they are going to walk on the main road.  Or, the back road (with like 2 houses on it in a ten minute drive).  I don't know if that made sense, but I don't get why parents would let their young kids do that! It's not like there are a lot of people out at this time, somebody could seriously come after them, and there would be no one around to know!! 

I _must_  have a blanket/sheet up to my nose, or around my face when I lay down to sleep at night.  I just can't stand breathing in cold air when I go to sleep, I just need something around my mouth/nose so that the air is not to cold when I breathe it in.

I used to always want to match what I used for the day.  Like, I could not just take any 2 towels out to use when I showered.  They had to coordinate in some way.  Then, if for example they were blue, I would then want my bra/underwear/socks to _also_ fit in somehow with the blue theme.  I don't do this anymore, but I used to.  It was kind of weird, but I seriously liked it when I used to do this.

Whenever I am at work, and I have just started to do something, and I have to completely drop what I am doing b/c a customer needs checked out.  I really like my work and everything (I work in a department store), but I wish I could just spend my whole day straightening, putting out new merchandise, and making the department look nice.  I actually like a lot of the customers too, but I would rather be organizing everything instead.

There's a lot of other things too, but I can't type everything w/out this taking 10 years.  I'm really not that obsessive about stuff either, there's tons of stuff that does not annoy me, but there is def. a list of certain things that do.


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (Jun 25, 2006)

This is so funny


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jun 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_here's another one.... not putting the cap back on the toothpaste tube.  "gosh that annoys me to death"

using the same towel more than once "ewww" that drives me up the wall

having to use 2 towels after my shower 1 for my hair the other for my body.  "something about drying ur hair and body off with the same towel" bothers me_

 
I use two towels for my hair and body. My Grandma bought me, that hair towel thing. It's for your hair after you shower, and it twists up and stuff. Pretty cool.

Ewww, and chicks that leave period blood on the toilet in public restrooms. Gross. 

I think somebody already said this too, but people who scrape forks against their teeth when they eat. It's like scraping a chalkboard.

I also hate when I cook food, and people go and fix their plates and dont' put the pot covers back on the pots. 

I hate people coming and hovering over my food pointing at it all up in my shizznit! Like what ya eating! None of ya business! LOL


----------



## maxcat (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_I'm really weird about public bathrooms. I flush with either toilet paper or my foot, and I bring out extra toilet paper with me so I can turn on the tap with it._

 
Oh, that's not strange at all!!! I not only flush with my foot (even if I have to hike my skirt up to do it) but I've got a mental map of all the "acceptable" bathrooms that I will use. Helpful hint- all department stores have one on an appliance floor that no one knows about or uses. Also, good hotels. Walk in like you own the goddamned place. 

Other quirks: 
Oral fixation - Gum. Spitting. Chewing with mouth open... I actually vomited when I saw a guy with a maw full of chewing tobacco and horking it. 
Smell of dirty hair also makes me mondo queasy. 
Also have to shoulder check doors to make sure they're locked.


----------



## im so grotesque (Jun 26, 2006)

haha i love this subject

people who have dirty feet.that jsut bothers me for some reason.
when someone sneezes and you can see things fly from their nose
forks hitting the plate so it makes a *clink* sound
people who dont use manners,please and thank you are still accepted everywhere as far as im concerned.
people who wear clothes to tight for them
a warm bed.unless its my moms.for some reason that doesnt count.
bad hair extensions.its just not good to look at
people who spit.ew.ew.ew.ew
people who talk with their mouth full of food
and last people who slurp.it makes me feel like twitching


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 26, 2006)

Okat so, more things that I've recently thought of

-When other people draw on my papers, or write something. I can't stannnnnnd it, I want my paper to be completely clear of other peoples work.   
-When I have my things all in a special order, and someone messes them up and doesn't put them back.  LIke, this is so bad, it bugs me so much that when people mess stuff up at a makeup counter, I put it back the right way before someone who works there does.  Hahaha. 

That's all for now.


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 26, 2006)

oooo another one for me: 
people who say "Don't use such big words" when I'm talking to them the same way I speak to my children!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 26, 2006)

people who work in fast food joints who have dirty hands i was in one the other day and the girl who handed me my change had flithy hands and fingernails made me shiver a bit hah

on buses when people take FOREVER to count their change

bus drivers in general tend to p*ss me off i hate them hah they think they own the place

when your out for a meal and your the last to finish and everyone else is sitting looking at you like 'hurry up' its like hey im paying for this ill eat at my own pace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when you arrange to go out with someone at like 10 and they turn up at 12 and think its ok lol

the smell of 'outside' on clothes ok it may be only me that can smell it but its awful like really strong wet damp urgh

at school we have the same dress code as the teachers which is smart buisnessy stuff bt some girls come in like its a total fashion show, like im talkin a line summery skirts with leggings under then tight t shirts with beads and matching bracelets and its like yeh ive seen you wear that outside of school too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



erm ill probs think of some more


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jun 26, 2006)

Slow walkers

The tap dripping


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 26, 2006)

let's see
all things i can't stand:

*wet hair on bathroom sink or in the shower
*hair on BATHING SOAP ewwwwwww!!!!
*kids with dirt under their fingernails(i just hate the dirt.. not the kids)
*water in my ears
*touching my face when I have makeup on
*my DH touching my face... right when he comes home... if he doesn't wash up first
*leaving my cellphone at home
*super long emails
*the lights on my cable box
*dirt on mirrors
*cuticles (mine only when they are dry)
*people who talk too much(silence is ok!!!)
*stinky people at the gym.... COMEON
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*when my DH answers the phone/sends text out at dinner (at home it's fine)
*men who swear they could have made that play better than the prof. in sports(does that make sence)
*dry lips
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*dirty jewelry
*my makeup area is next to the bathroom door... that door MUST be closed when I am sitting there
*the movie The Ring... I am tearing up just typing it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*when my DH touchs my butt when I'm having my "friend"
*people who tell little kids (under 2.5 years old) to be quiet or sit still... THEY are kids... they can't...
*people who bitch about their kids...( I swear if they lost them or something happened... you would regret the bitching.....<long story>)

i think thats it...


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 26, 2006)

the kids thing, sitting still, me too! Age appropriate behaviour, and all that.
Oh, speaking of kids...parents who think it's 'cute' for their pretween little girls to hoochiemomma it up. Hi. No. She's a kid. Give her shorts and a tshirt and barbie dolls. Thanks.
And, being rubbed. I hate. HATE. omg HATE. being rubbed. Like, at night when I'm falling asleep my husband will start rubbing my leg or my arm and I'm like EEEEEEEEEEEEEEK stop it! My skin is VERY sensitive when I'm falling asleep and that feels like someone sticking a tazer to me.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 
_*people who tell little kids (under 2.5 years old) to be quiet or sit still... THEY are kids... they can't..._

 
I totally agree! When my daughter was 8 months old my step-father would say "Shhh, inside voice Layla", over and over. I couldn't believe it, but he was actually serious. 

Layla is now 13 months and complete strangers try doing the same thing, and believe that they're doing a  good deed or something.

Oh yes, thats another thing that irritates me. Strangers giving me random advice, and believing that they're correct. Like "Don't breastfeed, she'll be sexually confused" Wtf?


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_I totally agree! When my daughter was 8 months old my step-father would say "Shhh, inside voice Layla", over and over. I couldn't believe it, but he was actually serious. 

Layla is now 13 months and complete strangers try doing the same thing, and believe that they're doing a  good deed or something.

Oh yes, thats another thing that irritates me. Strangers giving me random advice, and believing that they're correct. Like "Don't breastfeed, she'll be sexually confused" Wtf?_

 
no way did someone say not to breastfeed... thats nuts:crap:


----------



## Willa (Jun 27, 2006)

LineausBH58 : sorry for asking, but what is a DH???


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 27, 2006)

dear husband I think.


----------



## a914butterfly (Jun 27, 2006)

i hate when people touch my stuff without asking, when people use my stuff and dont put it back from where they took it from, using something almost up (like they should have finished it anyway) and then putting it back without saying we need to buy more. it's annoying when people chew their food with their mouth open and make noises.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Jun 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 
_LineausBH58 : sorry for asking, but what is a DH???_

 
i got that from MakeupAlley.com sorry


----------



## Unadorable (Jun 28, 2006)

I'm sure I have more, but for now I can only think of:
- spelling mistakes. Obviously I make them too, but they still bug me.
- the 'all limbs in/on the bed' thing, I have that too
- I also must be covered by some kind of blanket when I'm sleeping, even in summer lol strange
- can NOT sleep with a door closed. I feel trapped.


----------



## Unadorable (Jun 28, 2006)

Oh and also dry lips - which may sound normal, but I think my lips are dry even when I have only just put lip balm on.


----------



## Willa (Jun 28, 2006)

LineausBH58 : its ok, Im just not 100% bilingual, so sometimes I just don't get the expressions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another thing I hate : Cutting chicken

I HATE touching uncooked chicken...


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 28, 2006)

Bugs, i cannot tolerate them in the same room as me, it will irritate me to no end when a fly buzzes around, i open the door and give it 10 mins to piss off but if hes not gone by then i kill it haham but my mate though, she found hordes of maggots in her bin IN HER BEDROOM!!! ugh how the hell she let that happen i dont wanna know.


Bugs creeping on your legs in bed, it feels like there's something on your leg when nothing's really there *shudders*


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jun 28, 2006)

here's a classic! I CANT STAND Nails going down Blackboards *shudders*


----------



## Pascal (Jun 28, 2006)

Can't wear underwear I hate underwear so much


----------



## libra14 (Jun 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 
_
*the movie The Ring... I am tearing up just typing it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








i think thats it..._


----------



## lara (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 
_Another thing I hate : Cutting chicken

I HATE touching uncooked chicken..._

 
Ugh, me too. I absolutely loathe handling it. Any other raw meat is fine, but I leave raw chicken for the DH to deal with.


----------



## Throwaway Style (Jun 29, 2006)

I hate when people make fun of peoples music.  like, I mean, I have told people that I think a certain band sucks, but I really can't stand when someone just totally makes fun of the band , I find it to be totally un-called for.


----------



## Willa (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_Ugh, me too. I absolutely loathe handling it. Any other raw meat is fine, but I leave raw chicken for the DH to deal with. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, the other day I had to cut my chicken...
But, it was straight from the freezer so it wasnt as bad as fresh chicken.

Anyway, I hate it, I feel like I need to wash my hands every 2 minutes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't have anyone with my at home except of a cat, so I have to do it or I wont eat chicken anymore...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_oooo another one for me: 
people who say "Don't use such big words" when I'm talking to them the same way I speak to my children!!_

 
Just tell them, "How 'bout you don't be so dumb"


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 
_Just tell them, "How 'bout you don't be so dumb"_

 
I generally say that if my four year old understands what I am saying, I expect any adult to do the same.


----------



## xceelynn (Jun 29, 2006)

haaha this is funny :]

-- i hate awkward silences on the phone
-- i always have to have a hair tie on my left wrist.. or else
-- & chapstick in my pocket
-- i have to sleep with a blanket or some kind of cover even if its super hot
-- i hate having lotion on my hands, if i do.. i go wash it off
-- i hate when people watch me eat
-- i hate when poeple drag their feet
-- the sound of nail filing makes me shiver
-- i can't sleep unless it's quiet, no snoring/loudbreathing etc

yeahhhhh i think thas it


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xceelynn* 
_-- the sound of nail filing makes me shiver_

 
I SO agree on that, ugh.


--I cant sleep well when there's light around in my bedroom, not even a little dot of light from the stereo


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 3, 2006)

the sound of fork tines scraping a plate makes me cringe. :/


----------



## Willa (Jul 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xceelynn* 
_-- i hate when poeple drag their feet_

 
Yeah, I can't stand this neither

Its just, those who drag their feet, are they sick? Lazy? Tired?
If so, what are they doing in movie theatres, shopping centers and such?

Can't you just walk without making so much noise?

Grrrrrr


----------



## Jaim (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't like it when people talk to me when I'm using a public bathroom. My mom does it if we're out, haha.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 4, 2006)

Certain fabrics is unbearable to touch ew

--When a horse farts in your face.Just.Plain.Nasty.


----------



## mskitchmas (Jul 5, 2006)

LOL! This is too much!

i loathe with all of my being the sweet potato. the smell, texture, taste and look of it. baked, mashed, marshmellowed, french fried and chipped. ugh, i feel like i'm gonna pass out just thinking about it.

i just gave myself the hee-bee-jee-bees.

i too, hate being touched on the inside of my elbow, really anywhere on the upper arms and my stomach too.

i dislike sloppy handwriting

and i hate the 'crumblies' left behind after one uses an eraser


----------



## midgetfury74 (Jul 5, 2006)

I have a HUGE issue with people touching my food. You know how people just share say an order of fries?! i seriously cant do that. i dont know what it is, it just makes me lose my appetite for whatever it was that i was eating. EEEWWW!


----------



## lush (Jul 5, 2006)

1.i can't stand to have my dirty laundry touch anyone else's dirty laundry

2.If someone is wiping off a white board or chalk board and they miss a spot..i can't focus..it just bothers me.

3. i can't stand when drawers aren't organized--esp ones you need paper,pens and stuiff like that from


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 5, 2006)

i cant stand people who overly exaggerates, ok i know i do small lies and little exaggerations but my mate go OTT

The fact that my mate only talks/texts me if she wants something from me, like today she demanded i give her my phone charger and went off in a huff cos i said no (because i AM USING IT)


----------



## Jaim (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 
_Certain fabrics is unbearable to touch ew_

 
Hahaha, I have this problem too!


----------



## Willa (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh yeah, one other thing

I hate sitting on a chair where someone was just before me.
It's still ''hot''
And sometimes, humid

Brrrrr :crap:

I'm seriously starting to think that Im a freak!


----------



## colleen389 (Jul 7, 2006)

This whole topic is so great...

-People who walk slow and right in the middle so you can't pass them
-People who waste... like take 7 paper towels when they really one need one or two
-People who don't recycle
-Pee on the toilet in the public restroom, it's not that hard to wipe it off!  Also, when women don't wash their hands... so gross!
-I hate when you tell someone about something that just happened and they feel the need to top your story
-I hate going to someones house and there's a dirty bathroom or there's no soap or no towel... toothpaste/hair left in the sink is gross too
-People who are not polite - please, thank you, excuse me, etc.
-I especially hate when people make loud noises with objects, like banging a plate down on the table or slamming the car door, etc.
-People who litter
-Almost worse... when people throw garbage out their car window, I get so angry!!!
-People who drive slow in the fast lane
-Lazy parents who give their kids medication instead of taking away their soda and candy
-People who don't use punctuation

I have to stop now, or i'll get carried away!


----------



## Jaim (Jul 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 
_Oh yeah, one other thing

I hate sitting on a chair where someone was just before me.
It's still ''hot''
And sometimes, humid

Brrrrr :crap:

I'm seriously starting to think that Im a freak!_

 

That bugs me a lot too, don't worry.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2006)

when people say "ax" or "expresso" instead of "ask" or "espresso".


----------



## mymla (Jul 11, 2006)

Oooh, this was fun!

I HATE:

- The sound of people eating/chewing. It seriously makes me want to cry.
- When people don't wash their hands after going to the bathroom, or don't wash their hands before touching food.
- People who cough/sneeze right out without turning away.
- People who don't close the toilet lid. It's just gross.


----------



## Willa (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mymla* 
_Oooh, this was fun!

I HATE:

- *The sound of people eating/chewing. It seriously makes me want to cry.*- When people don't wash their hands after going to the bathroom, or don't wash their hands before touching food.
- People who cough/sneeze right out without turning away.
- People who don't close the toilet lid. It's just gross._

 
I hate this too
And people get mad at me when I ask them to close their mouth when they eat. I always get stupid answer such as : I can't close my mouth! I cannot breath! It doesnt taste the same!





It drives me nuts, really.


----------



## asnbrb (Jul 11, 2006)

I HATE:

-people who smell when there should be NO REASON to.  Granted, if you just ran a mile, then maybe you'd be a little smelly, but if you're just walking from the car to the restaurant in 70 degree weather and you're RANK?!?!  Stay away from me.

-people who invade my personal space without permission.  My family can.  Some friends and my boyfriend can.  I've got this other girlfriend who thinks that just because I slap someone else's butt (jokingly, and I know the other person's cool with it) that she can do the same to me.  I tell her to cut it out and she keeps doing it.

-slow drivers.  period.  If you're on the freeway and the speed limit says 50, don't go 40 and below unless there's traffic.

-people who don't dress for their weight.  I mean, I'm small and I do not walk around in hoochie shorts and tops that are an inch around.  I know what my body's capable of and I dress accordingly.  I'm sorry and it sounds mean, but if your pants are too tight and your tummy hangs out- DON'T WEAR IT.


----------



## strawberieseed (Jul 11, 2006)

i cant stand people touching my mac 15 pans, thats not to strange though...


----------



## Jaim (Jul 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimmer* 
_when people say "ax" or "expresso" instead of "ask" or "espresso"._

 

YES! Or "excape" instead of "escape", ahhhh!


----------



## sewpunk (Jul 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *colleen389* 
_This whole topic is so great...

-People who walk slow and right in the middle so you can't pass them
-People who waste... like take 7 paper towels when they really one need one or two
-People who don't recycle
-Pee on the toilet in the public restroom, it's not that hard to wipe it off!  Also, when women don't wash their hands... so gross!
-I hate when you tell someone about something that just happened and they feel the need to top your story
-I hate going to someones house and there's a dirty bathroom or there's no soap or no towel... toothpaste/hair left in the sink is gross too
-People who are not polite - please, thank you, excuse me, etc.
-I especially hate when people make loud noises with objects, like banging a plate down on the table or slamming the car door, etc.
-People who litter
-Almost worse... when people throw garbage out their car window, I get so angry!!!
-People who drive slow in the fast lane
-Lazy parents who give their kids medication instead of taking away their soda and candy
-People who don't use punctuation_

 
ALL OF THESE THINGS!  Especially lazy parents who give there kids meds instead of a proper diet.

People who ask me where so I get my protien (I'm vegetarian) or assume I can't make a tasty meal.  (It's healthy, sorry if that isn't cool with you.)

People who make any kind of noise when they eat.

The Espresso/Expresso thing kills me too. 

People who ask me questions or for advice and then never actual listen to what I have to say.

Religion freaks and ultra conservatives.  We just don't mesh.  

Anytime I leave the house and I forget my sunglasses... that really makes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The number one thing that kills me is when you leave a place where a lot of people have gathered and are now leaving (like from the movies after it lets out, or from a meeting at work) and the first few people who make it out the door, just stand there blocking the exit gabing!  WTF!  MOVE YOUR ASS OR I'LL PUSH YOU DOWN!


----------



## Karlie (Jul 13, 2006)

- Numbers... i count everything... odd numbers creep me out.. when i listing to the radio the volume. cant be on 3,13,23, ect.. the number 3 drives me crazy..

-dont touch my graphing calculator. or i will karate chop you...

- touch me and get smacked.

-hands must be clean at all times

-once a week i must have a morning to my self. for..plucking deep conditioning...ect.

-purse....i have to have...keys, cell, bandaids, lipstick(i get called old fasion bc i like lipstick), one lip gloss, 2 kinds of chapstick, and when im in school... My ipod, calculator. all my pens and penicals. and at least on book.

- i must have a sweater with me.

-dont touch my feet. ill kill you. seriously i kicked my Ex in the face bc he touched my feet. but it wasnt on purpose..just by natural habbit.

-people who try to out do me..

-grrrrrr....i play softball. and i have all of my own equiptment...dont touch it....dont ask too use my glove or bat... i feel liek your gunna take away my luckyness.....i cant use anyone eles bat and if i do.

-dont tell me what to do.... unless i dont know what im doing.

-people who talk about make-up ..like they know what there talking about.... i like too make them look stupid and correct them.. bc at my school.. im that girl that does make up.

- i cant be in a dark room.. ill cry..

- when im on the computer the dog must be in her bed behind me or i get parionoid.9i live in the "ghetto"

- my books must be aligned by heigh..it erks me when my mom moves my school books. and makes them all....UGH!

- i have one bowl one fork one spoon one knife and one big cup and then one small cup.. DONT TOUCH THEM....this is hard considering i live with my mom and my brother. and my brother doesnt care... he just grabs.. ive taken them away before. and hes liek GOD YOUR A ANAL RETENTAIVE BITCH... im just like...mine.

- when i clean.. and some one comes behind me... and moves something... wait an hour and let me soke in my neatness..please

-OHH THE IPOD THING...at school people feel the need to talk to me when im listing to it.. but when im not they dont. its like GR SHUT UP.

- get out of my box....enuff said.

-DONT TOUCH MY FOOD.

-repeating my self more than twice.

-public bathrooms make me sick...

- shotgun. or i get car sick.

- guns... dont bring them around me please.

- dont fish for compliments with me.. bc after the 3rd time im gunna agree with you that you look fat/or ugly.
oh god my list could go on..


----------



## Another Janice! (Jul 14, 2006)

Heh.  My first "real" post here and ya'll are really gonna know what kind of freak I am. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First off, I have an OCD called Trichotillomaina.  It's where I pluck out my hair one by one.  I haven't had an episode in months, but the disorder is always with you.

*I am constantly "outlining" things with my mind/eyes.  Stop signs, ceiling fan blades, trees...etc.  It's hard to explain.  It's like I am making a dotted line in my head...like I was going to cut it out or something.

*Dishes must be washed in an order.  The same order everytime.  Big Plates...rinse then put in the rack...little plates..rinse then into the rack...then its' silverware, bowls, cups, and bottles.  Pots and pans come last.  And it's not unusual for me to change the water before I wash the bottles/nipples.

*This one is sort of funny.  I hate hair anywhere it's not supposed to be.  Meaning on the floor, counter, shower drain etc.  Which is screwey b/c with my disorder, there is ALWAYS hair on the floor (carpet).  I vacuum twice a day and will even turn the sucka over, pull out the rolling brush and clean the hair thats wrapped around it.
  Really gross...a bird built a nest in this yard decoration thing we have.  When we went to evict it, the nest was probably 10% my hair.  Effin EWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!

*Having food on me.  I am a waitress.  And I have 2 little boys (3 years old and 1 year old)  It seems I always have food on me in some form.  When I am at home, I change like 3 times a day.

*I have to sleep with the bedroom door open and with a light on.  Usually the kitchen light b/c DH will have a friggin cow.  I must also have a blanket and be close to one of the gun safes.  I am a light sleeper, so my plan is to start shooting before the robber even knows I'm awake.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*When I put my diet pepsi cans in the can dispenser, they must all be facing the same way.  Same thing goes for my cash.  It must all be bank face and laid into descending denominations.

*When people can't think of a word (don't even try) and replace it with some derivative of "fuck".  My husband is really good at that.  He is a cable installer and apparently that is how they all talk to one another.  Problem is he doesn't know how to shut it off when he gets home.  I feel like I am his mom or something when I tell him to watch his mouth.  I do my fair share of cussing, but I really watch what I say with little ones around.  "The stupid mother fucker was fucking up the fucker and trying to blame in on this other fucker".     Lovely.


*People who abuse or neglect their children.  I really keep up on things like this and there are some people that I would just LOVE to have 10 minutes with.  I swear, there are times when I read something about a child being hurt and I just cry and get mad at God.

*People who cry over stupid shit.  My boss is a prime example of what I mean.  She was in tears a couple weeks ago b/c a lady was upset that her cancelled debit card order was still "pending" on her account.  Boss explained to her that it sometimes takes a couple business days for the charge to reverse, but the lady was still mad.  So boss started crying.  Geeeeeeeez.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That's all for now.  Welcome to my twisted world!


----------



## quandolak (Jul 14, 2006)

......


----------



## joraye (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jaim* 
_This one's ridiculous, but some patterns kind of weird me out. Also in school when I had to take boilogy, the cell reproduction thing made my skin crawl._

 
OMG - I'm the same way.  Anything that looks remotely like that makes me grind my teeth.

I do the same thing with scabs.  Not like little ones you might get on your face, but huge honkin' knee scabs make me wanna go hide under the bed.

And considering I'm in a beauty related forum, i shouldn't even fess up to this, but I will. I am an other-person pimple popper.  I love it.  It grosses me out that theres bacteria in your face, back, arms, etc, and I have a mission to remove it and I have the ability and tools to remove it! I have 3 of these crazy $16 tools from Sephora just for the purpose of removing gunk and latex gloves!  I will hunt down my friends, family, boyfriend, etc, to pop pimples, GLADLY. I once was sitting behind a girl in class, a very well manicured, super pretty girl and she had the grossest whitehead on her back and I literally had to move seats because I wanted to punch her in the back because of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I think I should be an aesthetician at this point.

OK - I'm now the freak of the group.  Weird thing is, there's like 4 other girls I've become friends with within the past three years who are obsessed with the pimple popping thing too.  Strange...but true.


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 14, 2006)

holy goodness.
No lie, if someone comes at me wanting to squeeze a bump, we're gonna fight. I hate that, and have always been skeeved out by it


----------



## Jaim (Jul 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joraye* 
_And considering I'm in a beauty related forum, i shouldn't even fess up to this, but I will. I am an other-person pimple popper._

 

Hahahahaha, I like popping them too! Mostly on myself but if my boyfriend has a zit, I have to pop it!

Maybe someone should start a "Strange Things That You Enjoy" thread!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LineausBH58* 
_*when my DH touchs my butt when I'm having my "friend"_

 
 /\ I am constantly yelling at my b/f for this!!  I thought I was the only one! 

Okay here's my list:
*I HATE when people say ain't.
*When someone is using the bathroom while on the phone with you...just freaking call me back!  I dont want to hear that!
*People who dont seperate their whites and colors while doing laundry.
*All of my clothes in my closet have to be seperated by long sleeve, short sleeve, etc. and then by color also.  Im anal about that.
*All of my cd's and movies have to be in alphabetical order.
*I must sleep with a blanket.
*Dont touch my nose ever-I dont know why, but I hate it.
*Baby powder-the smell of it makes me gag.
*Feet-they are just nasty.
*When people forget to turn their blinker off-how do they not hear that?  It drives me crazy!!


----------



## xkatietron (Nov 20, 2006)

when i go up and down stairs, i HAVE to count them in fours or i get anxious. like "1, 2, 3, 4, 1, 2, 3, 4..."


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Nov 27, 2006)

people who only ring you when THEY have something to say and then you never hear from them for weeks lol, people who say they'll ring you and never do, or people who you ring and are like ok i have to go and do ermm bye
its so rude
i DESPISE my hair being touched its just errr
oh this isnt really strange but when  you think you have this great story to tell someone and they just look at you blankly and go yehh then turn away :|


----------



## kimmy (Nov 27, 2006)

i hate it when people constantly spell things incorrectly.
i hate it when people call me to talk about nothing.
i have to wake up on 7 (ie. 6:07, 8:07) absolutely have to.
the stereo volume has to be on a multiple of 5 (ie. 5, 10, 15) or on 7.
if i crack my knuckles on one hand, i have to do the other or i'll feel all weird.
i look for patterns in EVERYTHING that involves number (which is weird because for the past 4 years in school, i DESPISED maths...)


----------



## quandolak (Nov 28, 2006)

............


----------



## MisStarrlight (Nov 28, 2006)

Ugh, I have sooooo many.  most have been mentioned in some form or another, but here's my list.  I'm already sure that it's not going to be complete, but still going to be extra long. Hehehe

*Chewing sounds
*Heavy breathing
*People who have conversations in public on speaker phone
*Nextel/Two-way cell phones
*Improper grammar (spelling mistakes/typos are ok to _some_ extent, but still bother me a bit)
*If everything is in a line & one thing is out of place..I've gotta fix that one thing
*I arrange EVERYTHING in size/color or alphabetical/numerical order
*When things are arranged too perfectly
*Sudden loud noises scare me
*I make lists for everything
*People who stand too close to me in line at the store
*AIM/MySpace (although I use both)
*I have to carry at least one bag with me (or I feel empty handed & lost)
*People who sway/can't stand still
*People standing over my shoulder
*Staring
*Guys who think that it is completely acceptable to shout things to me/hit on me from across the street or say something like "Damn Ma" or "Lookin good," etc as I'm walking past them...I had a guy the other day follow me through the entire mall just to give me his phone number...GAH!
*People who say "Ma"  I'M NOT YOUR DAMN MOTHER!
*Crowded subway trains
*Empty subway trains (I will wait for the next train for either)
*Body Odor
*Bad Breath people that get in your face
*Anyone I don't know touching me-in any compacity
*Male doctors (I have to have a female doctor...for everything)
*I count everything by 8s
*I have to crack my knuckles before I can fall asleep
*I have a texture thing with my foods
*I eat all of one food before I move onto another thing on my plate
*Shuffling feet drives me crazy too
*People who don't know how to shut up
*And most importantly...If I get an urge to do something, I can't do/think of anything else until I do whatever I had that urge to do.

I think that's all...for now; 31..could be worse.  But if I think of something else, you can be sure that I will be back to update (it will be one of those urges I was just mentioning)

Gah I keep thinking of more!

*People who like to offer me their opinons/tell me how to do things that they have no clue about....my bf likes to help me parallel park in a difficult spot, but he doesn't know how to drive!
*I have bad luck clothes too...I had 3 episodes with this one dress in particular.  I got home after the 3rd event I had a ceremony to destroy it.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_

*People who have conversations in public on speaker phone
*Nextel/Two-way cell phones

*I have bad luck clothes too...I had 3 episodes with this one dress in particular.  I got home after the 3rd event I had a ceremony to destroy it._

 

OH man I HATE the whole Speaker phone nextell thing..

 "beep beep ."yeah" beep 

beep beep.. "really" Beep

Seriously .. we ALL don't need to hear your conversation yet you are bringing our attention to you with all your beeping.. 


I have a bad luck jacket Ive tried to give away 3 times!! it always ends up back in my closet!! the first time I wore it I broke my leg and the second time I wore it we got in a Terrible car accident that shut down a whole freeway overpass and involved a Semi Truck (yeah it was bad but no one as killed)


----------



## MisStarrlight (Nov 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_
I have a bad luck jacket Ive tried to give away 3 times!! it always ends up back in my closet!! the first time I wore it I broke my leg and the second time I wore it we got in a Terrible car accident that shut down a whole freeway overpass and involved a Semi Truck (yeah it was bad but no one as killed)_

 
Oh no!  At least no one's hurt.  I cut my dress with scissors & then ripped it up, double bagged it in the garbage & made sure to take it out myself....maybe you should do the same-or else burn it at the stake.


----------



## MiCHiE (Dec 3, 2006)

I hate-hate-hate misspelled words and no punctuation on the 'net. It makes fun things like reading wayyy less enjoyable. Shit looks like a spelling test where you have to circle the mistake and correct it.

I really don't like people who think they know it all. They have to add their .02 for every. single. thing.

I cannot be in the same room with a living roach. I've stayed up for hours waiting to kill a roach. I can't stand them.

All of the songs in my iPod have to be set up the way it looks on the box (Song, Artist, Album, with artwork--ALWAYS) and I go crazy if the artists' names appear more than once on the playlist.....it means there's a discrepancy somewhere. 

I had a jinx car. Everything I found wrong with this car was later replaced by random car accidents. I absolutely adored this car, but feared I would die in it one day. Well, I left it behind when I evacuated for Hurrican Katrina. It died alone. 

People who press or repeatedly press the already lit elevator button. Sometimes, I just want to elevator to come down and say, "Bitch, I was coming!"

People who pass me---on the escalator.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

- I wear a hearing aid & cochlear implant, and when i have them switched off solely for the purpose of wanting to be left alone, people try to talk to me but when i have them on they dont talk to me *rolls eyes* same goes for ipods, i would like to be left alone listening to Total Eclipse Of The Heart lol.

- Cats in the house. I have 2 cats and i love them dearly but i cannot stand to come home from college and smell the cats aroma in the air, i know when theyre in soon as i walk through the door even if they didnt go to toilet in their tray. I ask mom countless times to keep them out, there's 2 cat beds and loads of stuff for them to sleep on in the garage.

- Dog slobber. End Of. eww, every 8 weeks i have a blacksmith out to reshoe my pony and he brings his dog Lomo along and Lomo drinks from Sindy's water bucket and slobbers like mad in it *shudders* i have even resorted to putting a wheelbarrow on top to stop him slobbering in Sindy's water, Sindy refuses to drink her water if Lomo slobbers in it, doesnt bother Bj, River and max though *shrugs*

- Attention Seekers. i admit i did it in my time but i dont do it so bad now. My mate Kat is a huge AS, at my party, she pretended to fall down the stairs cos she was "drunk" but she gave it away when she did a dance routine for a song that wouldve been impossible for a drunk to do. She did it because none of us was focusing all attention on her.

- Camera phones, ive got one yes and take pics of people on it but i ask permission first. sometimes this boy in my school taxi take pics of me and this other girl on his phone without permission and it pisses us off to no end because we wanna be left alone, argh.

- Pins and Needles. I cannot stand these when my foot gets its feelings back after being numb for a while, its unbearable


----------



## Deirdre (Dec 4, 2006)

Mean people bug me most.  People who just sit around and judge, hating on people, and saying hateful things.  Live your own life, and don't worry about anyone else's, I say!  Why do women hate each other sooooo much.  I don't see that kind of hate directed at men who do similar things.

I also don't like hypocrites (I hope I spelt that correctly).  A woman in the store yesterday had a rant on the salesgirl about how staff waste her time in stores.  Well that woman was wasting my time!  I had to wait for her to finish her rant, so the girl could get on with her damn job.

Haha, I'm in a bad mood today, look out!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Dec 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellaetoile* 

 
_ 
i like having closed captioning on, when i watch tv and movies.
_

 
Me too!!! I've grown super-accustomed to it, b/c my sister is hearing impaired and we grew up with CC on all our TVs


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 4, 2006)

I need captions on TV as well b/c im deaf, although i can hear, i cant enjoy a tv show when i dont have a clue what the people are saying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 theres some good films on Sky that i'd love to watch but i cant because it doesnt come with subtitles


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 8, 2006)

I cant' sleep with any sound or light. It's really annoying and often inconvienient.

I hate when people crack their knuckles. My Mom hates the sound and I think her hate rubbed off on me.

I get annoyed when my boyfriend leaves his electric toothbrush next to the sink instead of putting it back on the stand.

I don't like it when someone uses the microwave and leaves the door open to it when they're done.

People and their damn cell phones! Especially in say, the bank where they have a big ass sign asking people to get off of their damn phones!

People that stop at the end of escalators, causing a traffic jam. Not to mention it's super dangerous (my boyfriend is a union elevator and escalator mechanic, you can't imagine the horror stories!)

Women that wear necklaces with halternecks. I just think that looks terrible and I cringe every time I see it.

People letting their kids roll around on the floor in stores and god only knows where else. It's so dirty!

People that are just oblivious to their surroundings in general. Get a damn clue folks.

Okay I'll stop.... hah


----------



## sharyn (Dec 8, 2006)

1. people with cars that are maybe 800$ worth but pimped and customized beyond believe. If you have that much money, why didn't you get a decent car to begin with?!
2. Fake Designer-whatever. So cheap. So sad. So pathetic. Like... no, I dont believe you're rich/got style because of your fake bag.
3. when people are in a restaurant and act like they own the whole place by just ordering a drink and some french fries. 
4.I cant stand anything boho. I go nuts when I see somebody with oversized cardiagns and huuuuuge glasses. Naaaaaa... worst thing ever. even worse than ->5
5. Dont get me wrong... I love bands and I love going to shows. but the thing here in germany is (not sure if its like that in the US too) that ever damn kid between 11 and 15 who is running around with some studded belt and skinny black jeans just keeps on complaining about how the "scene" (WTF?) has changed and how annoyed they are with all those "emo-posers" and everyone is trying to be cooler than everybody else. ...damn you,_I've been_ going to shows back when you still peed your pants and _I dont_ complain about the "scene" (WTF?!) or tell people I am so much more of a non-conformist than they are...so shut the f*** up and enjoy the music instead of telling everyone how HxC you are and that you were in the "scene" (again, WTF?!) before anyone else was(now that wouldn't really work, would it?) Gaaaah! I'm Rockzilla when it comes to this.
6.People trying to talk to me when I'm a)reading b) on the phone.
7. PpL WhO tyPE LikE THIZZZ or EVERYTHING IN CAPITAL LETTERS. 
8. "WOOT" instead of "what". Or even worse: "w0oT"
9. "!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11111" - uuugh. 

wow that helped. I feel better now.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_1. people with cars that are maybe 800$ worth but pimped and customized beyond believe. If you have that much money, why didn't you get a decent car to begin with?!_

 
I refer to this as polishing a turd. You can shine it up as much as you want but it's still a turd. I lived in Alabama for a while, the whole polishing a turd thing is HUGE there.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 8, 2006)

hahahaha Polishing a Turd. Thats fantastic!!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Dec 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_5. Dont get me wrong... I love bands and I love going to shows. but the thing here in germany is (not sure if its like that in the US too) that ever damn kid between 11 and 15 who is running around with some studded belt and skinny black jeans just keeps on complaining about how the "scene" (WTF?) has changed and how annoyed they are with all those "emo-posers" and everyone is trying to be cooler than everybody else. ...damn you,I've been going to shows back when you still peed your pants and I dont complain about the "scene" (WTF?!) or tell people I am so much more of a non-conformist than they are...so shut the f*** up and enjoy the music instead of telling everyone how HxC you are and that you were in the "scene" (again, WTF?!) before anyone else was(now that wouldn't really work, would it?) Gaaaah! I'm Rockzilla when it comes to this._

 
Gah!  Other than to see two bands that don't play that often & I absolutely love, I have not been to a show in at least 5 years.  I can't handle "scene" kids at all...and they seem to get more & more obnoxious every time I see them.


----------



## claresauntie (Dec 8, 2006)

1. People who touch my pillow. 
2. "Were going to the store, Bill and me." (Bad grammar. This is your language, learn to use it!)
3. Watching someone else brush their teeth.
4. You have a napkin for a reason, but it should not remain on the table or be clutched in your grubby hand: please put it in your lap, but don't forget to use it!
5. Apologies for going there, but I can't stand "remains" in the toilet. Stick around and make sure your business is taken care of before you leave!
6. Darker lip liner than lipstick. Ladies, haven't we all heard that this is wrong? Why do I still see it happen!?
7. No manners. Say "please", say "thank you", say "excuse me". I do not know anyone who wasn't taught this as a child.
8. Talking to me when I'm reading or watching the show I've told you I can't wait to see. 
9. Peoplewhotalktoyouthisclose. 
10. People who give you unsolicited opinions, especially negative ones. "Your blue shirt looks better on you." Um... shut up!
11. Talking on cell phones in the store/library/church/meetings.


----------



## OneWednesday (Dec 8, 2006)

- The sound of styrofoam rubbing together *shudder*
- Heavily pregnant women walking around in teeny tiny tops with their tummy hanging out - look, I'm not pregnant and even I don't do that.
- People eating with their mouths open
- When people touch my stuff - whether it be in my home, on my body or at my desk at work I can't stand it
- Oh and the biggest one for me (for the time being) - WHEN PEOPLE TOUCH MY MONITOR WITH THEIR GREASY SLIMY FINGERS AND LEAVE MARKS ALL OVER IT! ARRGGHH! Drives me insane!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 9, 2006)

OH I thought of another one..

When People Refer to BMW cars as "Beamers" 

WRONG!!! 

Its Bimmer.(pronounced JUST as its spelt) . a Beamer is a bmw motorcycle. GET it straight.. lol


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh my gosh I realized the best one yet.... The people that work at kiosks in the mall and run up and practically assault you trying to sell you stuff!!! Oh my god I hate that! I always feel kind of bad for them because it has got to be such an awful job but my god they are so annoying!
The best is when they are trying to sell you a phone as you walk by on your phone


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 9, 2006)

The worst is when you walk by on a phone from their company! I had a tmobile Kiosk try to sell me a different phone and plan .. good lord. that job must suck

Id be like "excuse me can i .... oh.. no... ok.. sorry..." Then I would go hide.


----------



## Lady_MAC (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_So I was thinking ..I know im not the only one... who has strange things that bother them.. for example

I cant sleep with any limb hanging off the edge of the mattress.. feet hands ect.

Cant sleep with the door open

If someone is wiping off a dry erase board or chalk board and they miss a little tip of a letter.. I cant stand it.. I have to wipe it off.

_

 
Same, same and same. 

It really bothers me when the tap is dripping, but I suppose that is not all that strange since it's used as a method of torture,


----------



## Lady_MAC (Dec 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_The people that work at kiosks in the mall and run up and practically assault you trying to sell you stuff!!! Oh my god I hate that! I always feel kind of bad for them because it has got to be such an awful job but my god they are so annoying!_

 
The only time that bothers me is when they're selling curling/straightening irons. They're always like "You really need this" or "This would be good for your hair", with this 'you poor child' or disgusted look on their face (I have an afro). It's a trip, but actually makes me giggle a bit.


----------



## Uchina (Dec 9, 2006)

-The presence of any male in the kitchen when I'm cooking, except for occasions in which I need someone to peel a potato or reach something that's up high.  
- My boyfriend giving me a bear hug when I'm trying to make a fucking souflee (THIS HAPPENED TODAY GRRRR)
-Getting a B+
-Getting my stomach touched.
-Christmas music
-Holiday PC (JEWS DO NOT CARE IF YOU SAY "MERRY CHRISTMAS")
-The sound of dogs barking
-Cracked nail polish.  If it's imperfect, then I have to chip off the rest.
-When people think I'm Filipina.
-Shoes in the house.
-When rice is soggy on the outside and chewy in the middle.


----------



## Natalie_Necro (Dec 27, 2006)

This is the best thread! It's wonderful to know that I'm not the only one out there with weird little things that cause freak outs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some strange things that bother me:
* Styrofoam (sp?) I hate the sound of it squeaking and I absolutely can't stand the way it feels.

* Leaving sticker labels (like price stickers or those stickers at the tops of cds) on things. I NEED to peel them all off. 

* My clothes have to be organized by type (all tank tops together, t shirts together etc) *and* by length and colour. 

* My books have to be organized by size. Or else.

* People smacking their lips when they eat or chew gum. It makes me want to strangle them! 

* People eating things with a spoon and turning the spoon upside-down in their mouth and scraping the spoon against their teeth as they pull it out. My boyfriend does this everytime he eats ice cream and I just want to punch him! 

* People getting too close to me. Even if it's someone I know & love, I can't stand anyone in my face. 

* ANYONE touching my hair! I used to wear my hair in big pompadours and shellacked bettie bangs and people would insist on touching my hair! I don't put all that work into it for someone to put their dirty mitts all over it! Blah! 

* When people rub my back. Not like a massage but when they come up and rub my back up and down. It makes me feel like I'm going to get all staticky. 

* Vomit. I have an EXTREME phobia/aversion to vomit. If I'm around someone and they throw up or say they feel like throwing up, I'll have panic-attacks and freak out until I can get a safe distance away. On the same note, the phrase "blow chunks" upsets me greatly.

*Floor tiles with no pattern to them. When I worked at Tower Records, the floor would drive me insane because it had different coloured tiles placed randomly and with no definite pattern.

* Zits/blackheads. I don't have a zit fetish or anything, but if someone has a whitehead/blackhead on their face ALL I can think about is popping it so it will go away and stop bothering me!


----------



## mommamacgurl (Dec 27, 2006)

People who read out loud to themselves or move their lips when they are reading!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Natalie_Necro* 

 
_.

*Floor tiles with no pattern to them. When I worked at Tower Records, the floor would drive me insane because it had different coloured tiles placed randomly and with no definite pattern.
_

 
I hate that! but there is a reason for it. They make the floor ugly so people wont look at it, but at the merchandise. TRICKY! LAS VEGAS is famous for ugly patterned carpet in the casinos, so that you look at the slots and not at the floor.. (people tend to look down a lot while walking)


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 27, 2006)

i just realised that i have an issue when it come to light switch postitioning, hmph, i cannot rest knowing that the two lights are off and their switches are in different directions, that have to be paired perfect next to each other.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 27, 2006)

I have a coworker who sits fairly close to me.  She talks back to her computer.  Like when she reads an email, for example, you'll hear, " Now come on, why did he do that?" or "What in the world do they want now?"  Sometimes she just talks to the computer when it doesn't perform the way she wants it to, like, "What?  Where did it go?  I just saved it.  Where did you put it?"  Does she think the computer is going to say, "Oh, my bad, I accidentally saved your document here.  Sorry."

Oh yeah, it doesn't get much more annoying than that.  She has a really high, nasal voice too.  I don't know if it is the sound of her voice or that she always seems to have a problem with somthing.  

I have developed a dangerous habit of mouthing a response to her.  Usually it is something to the effect of, "The computer didn't put it anywhere, you are the one who lost you damn document!!" or "Would you please shut the F#$K up!"  I say this is a dangerous habit, as one day I know I am going to forget to mouth the words and I will say it out loud.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am counting the days til they are done re-doing my office so I can move back in and SHUT MY DOOR!!!  Rant over.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Natalie_Necro* 

 
_....
* Vomit. I have an EXTREME phobia/aversion to vomit. If I'm around someone and they throw up or say they feel like throwing up, I'll have panic-attacks and freak out until I can get a safe distance away. On the same note, the phrase "blow chunks" upsets me greatly......._

 
Oh my God.  Me too.  I thought I might have been the only one on the planet!  It has lessened considerably over the years.  It used to be bad when I was a kid. 

Or when someone throws up in a movie or tv show and it totally catches you off guard.  Bllleaaa!

God, I hate to throw up, as well.  I would rather sit motionless for hours fighting it, as opposed to just doing it and feeling better.  I'm a freak!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_I have a coworker who sits fairly close to me.  She talks back to her computer.  Like when she reads an email, for example, you'll hear, " Now come on, why did he do that?" or "What in the world do they want now?"  Sometimes she just talks to the computer when it doesn't perform the way she wants it to, like, "What?  Where did it go?  I just saved it.  Where did you put it?"  Does she think the computer is going to say, "Oh, my bad, I accidentally saved your document here.  Sorry."

Oh yeah, it doesn't get much more annoying than that.  She has a really high, nasal voice too.  I don't know if it is the sound of her voice or that she always seems to have a problem with somthing.  

I have developed a dangerous habit of mouthing a response to her.  Usually it is something to the effect of, "The computer didn't put it anywhere, you are the one who lost you damn document!!" or "Would you please shut the F#$K up!"  I say this is a dangerous habit, as one day I know I am going to forgot to mouth the words and I will say it out loud.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am counting the days til they are done re-doing my office so I can move back in and SHUT MY DOOR!!!  Rant over. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hahahaha!
My old college roomate used to do that...but with a FAKE Spanish/Long Island accent.  The girl discovered that her father was Cuban & although she grew up in rural NY with a British mother, she decided that she was now "a little latina"...accent & all.


----------



## Ms. Z (Dec 28, 2006)

*strange?*

I guess it’s a bit strange that irrational fears bother me….it drives me crazy that someone could be scared of for example mayonnaise, puppies/kittens, clowns.

When the hell has mayo hurled itself across the room and attacked someone?!?!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Hahahaha!
My old college roomate used to do that...but with a FAKE Spanish/Long Island accent.  The girl discovered that her father was Cuban & although she grew up in rural NY with a British mother, she decided that she was now "a little latina"...accent & all._

 
Kind of like how Madonna and Gwenyth Paltrow suddenly grew british accents.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 28, 2006)

i thought Gwnyth was british? hmm

some people are terrified of stickers, buttons and zippers, why is that? that kinda fear fascinates me as how could a sticker hurt anyone?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 28, 2006)

Like the girl on the Tyra Banks show that was scared sh*tless of pennys???


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Chic 2k6* 

 
_i thought Gwnyth was british? hmm_

 
Nope. she was Born in Los Angeles.


----------



## redambition (Dec 29, 2006)

* When I eat M&Ms, Skittles and the like, I have to dump them out of the pack, separate each colour into it's own little pile and then eat them one colour at a time.

* Before I go to bed, i have to check that the doors are locked and all windows (except for the one in my bedroom) are closed... even if i locked them myself. this is now OCD behaviour after a flatmate once left the front door open all night.

* cockroaches and spiders freak me out. spiders especially.

* i hate loud noises, like when people slam the door, close cupboards loudly etc


----------



## medusalox (Dec 30, 2006)

Ok, so I work as a meter maid, and I hate when I'm just walking past someone's car, and I look at the meter to see if its expired, and the person comes rushing at me, yelling "Don't ticket my car! I didn't do anything!". Um...I wasn't. Plus, I hate how people seem to think that meter maids (parking enforcement, actually!) are their own personal punching bag. Hi, you didn't follow the rules. Not my fault. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I also hate sunflowers, and I have no idea why. They creep me out.

I really dislike when people say 'I seen' instead of 'i saw' or "i have seen'. 

I'm sure there are more, but most relate back to my job and how so many people insist on acting like children when they recieve a ticket.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 31, 2006)

i have a phobia of peanut butter


----------



## faifai (Jan 1, 2007)

- When people say "aks" instead of ask. I'm a relay operator and am tempted to type  "axe" when people say it like that. "I'm gonna axe you one of these days." Hahaha.
- When the toilet paper roll is placed on backwards.
- If my books aren't organized by size, clothes organized by color.
- Sleeping with the door, closet or the window shades open. They have to be closed.
- The mattress thing from the first post, I can't have any limbs hanging off the mattress because of irrational fears that something creepy down there will grab me.
- When food gets stale and goes opposite in texture.
- When I'm making chocolate milk and it is running out so I have only enough chocolate to make it brown but not taste any different...which brings me to my next point.
- When people's stuff runs out and they just leave it as is instead of making the 10 min trip to get it replaced! This is especially annoying when cooking and you're in the middle of something only to find out you have no oil/vanilla/flour/sugar/etc. 
- The above is also annoying in the shower, when you're done shampooing and then see there's no conditioner. Then your hair is dry the rest of the day.


----------



## ElectroCute (Jan 1, 2007)

I love making lists so here is mine:

I can't sleep with the door closed, I have a mini-panic attack. I definitely don't have claustrophobia but I can't handle that.

The thought that people might be able to hear me on the toilet. (I won't go into any more detail lol) 

I like to write (even speak, sometimes) in an OTT way, for instance instead of "I hate the colour red." I would probably say "I loathe and detest with all my soul the colour red." I'm trying to tone it down a bit though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When you are having a conversation and there is a silent moment. I feel nervous and like its my fault for not being interesting enough.

When I don't have time alone each day. I'm a person who needs to relax and chill out by myself regularly without talking or noise or other people in general. (I feel so antisocial now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Sharing drinks or food. Once I was eating cake with friends and someone said "That looks good!" and took it out of my hands and used my spoon to take a bite, then handed it back. I threw it out. Yuck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Using cheap (like bargain-bin) makeup, or makeup that is messy. I hate when the powder compact has loose powder all over it, it ruins the prettiness of the makeup!

I had more but I forgot them! Whats the internet for if not to have random people think you're a weirdo? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(You might also have noticed apart from 'lol' I don't like to use internet shorthand speak. I like writing properly.)


----------



## ElectroCute (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh and one more thing, the worst thing in the world is something my brother used to do to annoy me. He would hold me down and PICK MY NAILS!!! I can't stand that at all. I scream, kick, punch, anything to make it stop. Luckily that was a year or so ago, hes grown up a bit now, but the thought of it makes me shudder and my stomach turn.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Jan 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ElectroCute* 

 
_Oh and one more thing, the worst thing in the world is something my brother used to do to annoy me. He would hold me down and PICK MY NAILS!!! I can't stand that at all. I scream, kick, punch, anything to make it stop. Luckily that was a year or so ago, hes grown up a bit now, but the thought of it makes me shudder and my stomach turn._

 
UGH!! I HATE THAT!! My dad used to do that to me. or he would Grab my foot and pop my toes.. Just to piss me off because he knew how much I hated it.


----------



## shlomit_mp (Jan 2, 2007)

ok, here is mine-
* roches... yuck... that is my worst phobia
* i never close the toilet door. i have such a small toilet and even though i put colourful posters to make it nice in there, i still feels clastrophobic when the door is shut. luckly it's only me and my boyfriend here, but everytime we have company i have to remind my self- 'close the door...'
* i can't sleep if all windows are closed, i need to feel fresh air. that drives my boyfriend crazy, esspecially since he's getting really cold when he sleeps..
* sharing my bottle of water, from mouth to mouth. uchh... that drives me crazy! i can't drink from it afterwards...


----------



## le{danielle} (Jan 3, 2007)

When I sleep, I have to have sound.
Snoring, coughing, cars, rain, anything! But it can't be like music, it has to be natural.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Like the girl on the Tyra Banks show that was scared sh*tless of pennys???_

 

Yes, I saw that.  Why? That makes no sense.


----------



## Fairybelle (Jan 3, 2007)

Here's mine:

*The sound of other people chewing food or slurping soup.  I don't know why this bothers me (that's why music in restauraunts is so nice!)
*Spiders ('nuff said)
*People who wear open-toed shoes/sandals on nasty nasty looking feet 
*Vomit (I am TERRIFIED of this).  Could barely write the word.  GROSS.  
*I need to sleep with a light on--darkness bothers me.
*People who cough right next to me/blow their noses nearby or while I am eating (hey, I guess I am a sensitive eater!! Lol!).

I guess we all have our quirks.  These are mine!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jan 4, 2007)

-Not knowing what the Greek letters in fraternities/sororities stand for. It's sheer nosines, and I can't justify why.
-When it stays light outside too long. I hate those times in summer where it's light until like 8-9PM
-People who respond to stuff in movies. They have active conversations
-I guess I thought that I was falling out of bed, but when I sleep, if my leg falls off the edge, I jump suddenly and wake up


----------



## quandolak (Jan 4, 2007)

.....


----------



## user46 (Aug 23, 2007)

1. When people love someone i hate. EX. in high school, there was this girl that i absolutely LOATHED ... then after i started hating her, she suddenly became everyone's bestfriend .. like wtf.

2. I canNOT look at anything with a mass amount of holes closely together on it. Absolutely out of the question ... i get all tingly and UGH. EX. beehives, cells .. ugh when i had to look through a telescope in school it was just torture. My skin is crawling at just the thought.

3. When i sleep, the tv has to be on, but on the lowest possible volume setting.

4. My room has to be freezing in order for me to sleep in it.

5. I hate when people are eating something crunchy, and i just hear them crunch crunch crunch ugghhh.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_
2. I canNOT look at anything with a mass amount of holes closely together on it. Absolutely out of the question ... i get all tingly and UGH. EX. beehives, cells .. ugh when i had to look through a telescope in school it was just torture. My skin is crawling at just the thought.
_

 

I can't do this either, honeycomb designs gross me out, Sunflowers in full bloom Disgust me.


----------



## Carmelita (Aug 26, 2007)

The feel of corduroy fabric, I work with clothes, and when I get something corduroy that I need to look at the tag or whatever, I push it around with my pen until I find whatever I need. If I'm putting away corduroy clothing I bring something else with me to put behind it or in front of it so I don't need to touch it. When I do touch it, it litterly makes me gag and I have to wash my hands afterwards. It makes me physically sick, even just looking at it is bad enough.

Dry hands, having dry hands also makes me want to gag, I need to constantly moisturize.

Towels that have been air dried, can't touch them, absolutely vomit inducing. The dry rough texture, I can practically feel them sucking the life right out of my skin. Lol. 


Slow walkers, I'm constantly screaming "mooovvveee!" in my mind. Lol. 


When you're at a party or whatever and someone turns the music up SO loud that you can't hear a single thing anyone else is saying, even when they're sitting right next to you. If I wanted to just sit around and listen to music, I would have stayed home! It pisses me off so badly, I have no problem turning it down either. 


People who stare, especially other women, I have no problem going "what?!" to them or doing the old "stare-off" til they look away. 


Guys who call out to me when I'm walking to work at 7 in the morning. It's early, I'd rather be sleeping, I'm wearing a jacket and jeans, do I look like I want attention? no, frig off.


Guys who call out in general, do they really think that's going to work, yes, some random guy is cat-calling and staring at me through his car window, I want him! There's more respectful ways to get a girl attention that don't make you look like Chester the Molester. 


Light and sound when I'm trying to sleep. I lived with a boyfriend once who had to listen to the radio when he slept, I don't think I had a good night's sleep once during that time. 


Old guys who think that you should be interested in them when they're like 60 years old and have nothing in common with you. What do you have to offer me? Nothing. I don't know many 20 year old guys that would hook up with a 60 year old lady. Why are girls always supposed to put their needs in the background so some old man can feel good about himself?


The smell of food when it's not being eaten or cooked, if it's just sitting around being smelly, it needs to go. 


Girls who think that they're good singers so they warble along to your favorite song ruining it completely. My best friend is guilty of us.


----------



## Johnny Wal (Aug 26, 2007)

I absolutely hate it when i'm at work (im a cashier) and i tell people the total, and they put the money on the counter in front of them. i find it so aggrevating and rude. you could at least HAND it to me. and even when i extend my hand, sometimes people put it on the counter. and its not like they even slide it forward or anything. i hate hate hate it! and i refuse to ever do that to a cashier no matter what terrible mood im in.

the only time i find it possibly acceptable is if they are counting out exact (or close) change and put it down to count it, and i pick it up for them.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 26, 2007)

You know what drives me crazy???  Skinny people with fat faces.  It just BOTHERS me.  As a result, Kimora Lee Simmons drives me crazy.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 26, 2007)

1.  People who eat with their mouths open...especially chips, popcorn...uhh close your mouth please.
2.  People who breath hard, or have a whistle in their nose.  
3.  Blankets on my feet/arms.  I sleep with my limbs out of the blankets.
4.  Noise......period.
5.  People who believe they are the only ones in this world...whether it's while driving, or people taking up an entire aisle in a store.  Wake up...you are not alone here.
5.  People who don't respect personal space.  If I can smell your kickin' ass breath, you are waayyyyy too close to me!
6.  People who think "their conversations" should be your conversations & that you should be able to hear all about them & their life experiences.  If I don't know you...I sure as hell don't care.
7.  Uhh I know we are all busy these days, but please put down the phone for 5 seconds & checkout at the store, and drive carefully.  Don't be rude.
8.  In general, inconsiderate people. LOL


----------



## cheebdragon (Aug 26, 2007)

2. I canNOT look at anything with a mass amount of holes closely together on it. Absolutely out of the question ... i get all tingly and UGH. EX. beehives, cells .. ugh when i had to look through a telescope in school it was just torture. My skin is crawling at just the thought.


im the same way


----------



## aquarius11 (Aug 26, 2007)

Fish gills!  They gross me out so bad I almost couldn't type the words!  *starts sweating*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 26, 2007)

This an excerpt from a National Geographic program put on You Tube.  It talks about a lady's coulrophobia, or fear of clowns.

I don't like the fact that the poster was saying it was "hilarious", as to the lady who suffers from it, it is a serious matter.  

But yeah, I will admit that I have never seen clowns as funny.  They just seem weird as shit.  But her reactions are like nothing I have ever seen before.  I can't imagine being afraid of clowns.   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2nK_qmvJ7A


----------



## Calhoune (Aug 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_This an excerpt from a National Geographic program put on You Tube.  It talks about a lady's coulrophobia, or fear of clowns.

I don't like the fact that the poster was saying it was "hilarious", as to the lady who suffers from it, it is a serious matter.  

But yeah, I will admit that I have never seen clowns as funny.  They just seem weird as shit.  But her reactions are like nothing I have ever seen before.  I can't imagine being afraid of clowns.   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2nK_qmvJ7A_

 
I wouldn't say I'm afraid of clowns, but I really dislike them. No you aren't funny, and you never will be. They're like failed stand up comedians.

***

1. Slow walkers. Especially if there walking so that I can't pass them.
If you want to walk slow in a big group, or walk slow and look at things, fine but don't do it in the middle of an isle or such. Keep to the sides pleeeease.

2. Stopping at stupid places. Like people going down stairs in school then seeing a friend and decide stop to in the middle of the staircase or at the foot of it, chatting. GAH just walk 2 meters away and do it there, don't block it! So yeah, people stopping in or close to a doorway makes me homicidal.

3. "Interactive entertainment". Unless I voulenteer for something, I want no part of it. People doing a show then starting to perfom amongst the crowd, trying to include them or whatever. DON'T DO IT. ( This one specifically from when I was at a circus with my 5 year old cousin, and a clown walked out into the crowd, spotting me and deciding to get some easy laughs on my account )

4. Heavy breathing.

5. Stupid, unecessary questions. Like questions that was just answered or that you should, with common sense, be able to answer with the information previously given. Pay attention please! I get annoyed quickly when things get repetetive.

6. Fake hair. I dunno 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it looks natural then good for you, you hade someone experienced to do it for you, but, over here, in 98% of the cases it just looks like the girl just had her one eyed, color blind friend do it. I for some reason just can't take that person seriously after that.

7. People that are either too positive or too pessimistic about something. They usually never have a good reason to explain why they are in that state. Find the golden medium 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




8. Parents that can't find the golden medium. I am as equally put off by parents that do nothing to calm their out of control kids while in a public place, as those who scold them way way to harshly. (Like being overly physical, demeaning or too loud)

I dunno if this counts as strange, I just get so incredibly frustrated I had to get it off my chest. For a more strange list.

9. Eye gunk. Ahhh I hate it in my own eyes and when people have it.

10. Stray hairs. Like in the eyebrows or from the nostrils.

11. Grown women giggeling. Okey if it's once in a while, with your girlfriends, or if it just "came out of you". But women who pretty much replaced their laugh with a giggle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




12. People touching my cell phone. Don't do it! You have no business with it! It's like they were just about to read my diary, I react that quickly.

13. No one uses my hair stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Be it brushes, shampoo or styling products


----------



## flowerhead (Aug 26, 2007)

1) I don't like it when people say 'I love your hair' or 'I love this drink' or whatever. You cannot love hair, you love your mother or your cat. Or when people say 'I hate this I hate that' I don't like it when people incorrectly use words.
2) I don't like it when I see someone rubbing their dirty finger in a lipbalm and applying it to their lips. Gross, why would you want that shit on your mouth? Use a lipbrush or a wind-up stick.
3) I cannot stand it when I'm walking down the street and people move at a glacial pace, London is a busy place and if you don't move out of the way you will most likely get ciggarete ash in your hair, thankyou.
4) I don't like whispering or stupid giggly girls who talk shit about people behind their hands and start laughing in an obnoxious fake way.
5) I really dislike it when someone judges another person for their lifestyle choices. Concentrate on being yourself and shut the fuck up.

That's about it...


----------



## mariecinder (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Johnny Wal* 

 
_I absolutely hate it when i'm at work (im a cashier) and i tell people the total, and they put the money on the counter in front of them. i find it so aggrevating and rude. you could at least HAND it to me. and even when i extend my hand, sometimes people put it on the counter. and its not like they even slide it forward or anything. i hate hate hate it! and i refuse to ever do that to a cashier no matter what terrible mood im in.

the only time i find it possibly acceptable is if they are counting out exact (or close) change and put it down to count it, and i pick it up for them._

 
Omg I totally agree with you on this. I used to cashier at Wal Mart and I met the scummiest people there. To get back at them I would do the same thing with the reciept and their change, just put it on the counter.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 9, 2007)

1. I hate to feel like my hands are dirty.  I wash my hands about 40 times a day.  I get up at work about every 15 minutes and wash my hands.  

2. I hate shoes and socks to be left in the living room.  I almost have convulsions if I see them laying in there.  When I come home, I take off my shoes and socks and immediately put my slippers on.  

3. I can't have any of the doors shut in my entire house.  I am very paranoid and will get scared if I see a door shut.  

4. I can't sleep with the TV on and the house has to be completely silent in order for me to sleep.

5. All of my stuff is very organised and I have a place for everything.  If something is moved, it will drive me crazy until I fix it.  

6. Food... I am so picky with  my food.  I can't eat anything that I think is undone regardless if it is cooked or not.  If I think it is uncooked, I won't touch it.  It drives my husband crazy because I am so difficult to cook for.  I also wont' eat anything that I think looks weird and a strange colour or texture.  I wont' even try it.  

7. I won't eat the food that I cook for my family.  I can't eat anything that I actually cook.  I don't know why but by time the food is done cooking, I look at it and it makes me feel sick because I remember when it wasn't done.  

8. I have to chew all of my food 20 times before I can swallow it.  If I swallow it before 20 times, I won't eat anything else on my plate.

9. I am so afraid of choking that I only have really small bites.

10. I won't go near anywhere that has a drop.  I am so petrified of heights that I won't even go near a guard rail because I am afraid it will break and I will fall.  I have panic attacks if i get close.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 9, 2007)

1. I hate when people ask "what's up" and the other person's answer is "what's up" uhhhhh?

2. Hell ya with the eye gunk and stray hairs ewww

3. Me Monsters!! 

4. Tags sticking out of clothing 

5. the smell of beef cooking

6. how pork changes from pink to white when its cooked 

7. I think im an ok cook, but i usually wont eat meat I cook- unless it's fish

8. I fear one day that there will be a band aid on my sandwich from a fast food restaurant (i eat my food in layers- pizza, sandwich, etc)

9. People who dont use turn signals

10. wave pools


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 9, 2007)

I own animals, so I have a few pet peeves animals.

 1) Once in a great while, one of my dogs decides not come when called.  It's like they look at me and give me the paw.  GRRRR
 2) I don't like my dogs jumping up on me, nor do I like other people allowing their dogs to jump all over me.  
3) Pet hair.  I am constantly vacuuming and dusting.  
4) People allowing their dogs to roam loose.
5) People allowing their "toy" breed dogs to  charge, snarl, and snap at my large dogs.  It's not cute or funny. 
6) People allowing their small children to run up screaming with their hands smeared with food to pet my larger dogs.  Uggh!
7) People that allow their dogs to poop in my yard.  I always dispose of my dogs waste. Do the same.
8) Don't French kiss my dogs.  I think that I am going to freak out, when I see a lady tonguing my dogs.  (((passing out)))  I need air.  It's so disgusting to me.
9) No, my dogs are not for sale for fighting, nor do I want to fight them.   (Male children ask this!)  That's so freaking sick.  I just can't even talk about it.

------------------------------
Other pet peeves -

1.  Women sticking their boobs in my face.  I am a female.  I have those too, so I am not impressed by anything you have or bought.  Sorry.
2.  Being flashed by the butt crack from those low rise jeans, so a lady can show off her tattoo.  Cover your crack up, please.
3.  Women not flushing the toilet in public restrooms.  
4.  People talking over me.
5.  People dying small children's hair blonde.  
6.  Little girls dressed up like hookers.
7.  People looking through my dresser drawers and closets.   I catch guests doing that all the time.  
8.  People throwing trash out their window of their cars onto my yard.  
9.  Seeing older children hit, curse, and/or scream at their parents or the parents doing the same.  
10. People seeing my blinker on and speeding up.
11. Impatient people
12. Overly photoshopped pictures.  I want to see humans and not cartoon people.
13. People being rude to those that are waiting or trying to help them - cashiers, clerks, nurses, etc.
14. Ladies that attempt to drive, talk on the cell, and put on makeup all at the same time.  You are going to kill us all.
15. Children using those realistic killer hand games.  Their faces look so full of smiling evil. 
16. People using food to shut their kids up.
17. I hate all the computerized stuff in realistic movies.  If I want to see a cartoon, I will go see one. 
18. Vulgarity and nudity  to fill voids in movies.  
19. Big people that never turn side ways to allow others to get buy or hit me with their hips as they walk by. Respect my space.
20. Children that peak under the toilet stalls.  I will make sure they never do that again, since you think it's funny.  

I could go on, but that's enough!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 9, 2007)

1. I don't like it when people use "fake" to describe a person because, as far as I know, being comprised of actual matter means your real. They aren't fake, you just don't like how they're acting.

2. The Hills, Laguna Beach, Newport Bay... and all those other bulls**t shows about brats. How come you never see them studying? Or even *gasp* acting even borderline polite? They just piss me off.

3. Little kids that act up in public. Okay, you're not going to "emotionally damage" your kid if you tell them to stop it, shut up, and sit down (in one way or another).

4. Fake designer handbags. I really hate fake bags; I collect Chanel bags and it annoys me whenever I'm asked "Is that real?". There shouldn't be a need for that.

5. Chocolate scented perfume. It smells really, really gross to me.

6. Wearing sandals without polished or even groomed toes. It looks really bad, like if you have raggedy and overgrown toenails and then wear flip flops.

7. Lipstick on teeth.  'Nuff said.

8. People stopping in the hallways randomly. You go off to the side people!

9. People walking in groups together in a vertical line. Two people together? Fine. But when it's three or more you start blocking the way for others to get by.

10. Body odor. Bath/shower + antipersperant + clean clothes = comfort for everyone around.


----------



## trojanpopcorn (Sep 9, 2007)

People that walk SLOW in the street and then abruptly stop in front of you and you can't get round. UGH

When my boyfriend tells me to 'chillout'. I could go for him

The word MOIST omg it makes me feel sick. and the word oozing


----------



## KAIA (Sep 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mariecinder* 

 
_Omg I totally agree with you on this. I used to cashier at Wal Mart and I met the scummiest people there. To get back at them I would do the same thing with the reciept and their change, just put it on the counter._

 
I TOOOOTALLY agree on this! that's rude!


----------



## KAIA (Sep 12, 2007)

1- unlocked doors. apartment, car,  you name it.
2- strollers!!!! I can't stand them!! I hate when I see people leaving they're     strollers everywhere...
3- About - to - run out of shampoo, soap, perfume, cosmetics, toothpaste, cleaning supplies,etc ... I just HAVE to get another one even when I still  have HALF of the bottle full..
4- bra and socks.. I just don't like them, I wear them... because I have to, but it's my least favorite thing to wear it annoys me like crazy... actually the first thing I do as soon as I cross my door it's to take these 2 out ...LOL
5- I can't (obviously) go to bed if I don't take a shower and take my make-up off... no matter HOW TIRED I am, I find strenght and I just have to do it.
.. I have a looot of thing that bother me .. I'll write more when I remember...


----------



## CaraAmericana (Sep 23, 2007)

Fingerlicking. gross.


----------



## Holly (Sep 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carmelita* 

 
_The feel of corduroy fabric, I work with clothes, and when I get something corduroy that I need to look at the tag or whatever, I push it around with my pen until I find whatever I need. If I'm putting away corduroy clothing I bring something else with me to put behind it or in front of it so I don't need to touch it. When I do touch it, it litterly makes me gag and I have to wash my hands afterwards. It makes me physically sick, even just looking at it is bad enough.

Dry hands, having dry hands also makes me want to gag, I need to constantly moisturize.

Towels that have been air dried, can't touch them, absolutely vomit inducing. The dry rough texture, I can practically feel them sucking the life right out of my skin. Lol. 

_

 
Jeez! You're just like me! These are all the things that bother me the most, and people think im crazy cuz of it


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 23, 2007)

when people use the bathroom. (because people at my house either leave pee on the seat (or fecal matter), or leave the toilet seat up, or don't flush.

brushing my teeth (i have to brush them for like at least 5 or 6 minutes...and the whole time i'm doing it i just hate it)

when people at work get coffee and they scrape the stirrers against the styrofoam. Oh my God, this sound makes me cringe.

When people eat that Italian Ice that comes in the cups at the grocery store, and scrape the spoon against the ice to eat it. (the noise...)

When people go into the bathroom and are washing their hands/face etc. They get droplets of water everywhere!

Getting my feet/socks wet (like stepping in a puddle in the kitchen)

The sounds of dinner. Forks and knives hitting plates and smacking against peoples teeth. I seriously hate this, and I don't want to hear it.

Setting my cup down on a dirty table/counter. For some reason I hate things to be on the outside of my cups/plates. Its disgusting. I don't want to drink something then look on the bottom of the glass and see a big crumb or piece of hair or something.

And I also hate when people swing their hair, or brush their hair when theres food around. They do this all the time at my salon and its so disgusting. Can you not fling your 25 inch hair around my coffee cups, okaythanksbye

I'll be back with more


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 23, 2007)

*Leaving lights on. Turn the lights off when you leave the room, unless you're coming back in 5 minutes. 
*Talking at the movies. My son doesn't know how to whisper, and he'll want to comment during key plot times. Shut up honey before I kick you, and I WILL DO IT.
*Asking someone, "How're you doing?" and getting a surly "Good." First, you're not "Doing good", you're "Doing well, thanks." and second, I was being polite, that was your one chance.
*Don't touch me. I don't know you, we're not friends, I don't want to touch you, don't hug me, don't stroke my hair, touch my face, rub my arm, or lean into my bubble. I get really snotty about that.
*I work, hard. No, I do not 'have a job', I am 'unemployed', I 'don't work', so say the ladies at the bank, hospital, school, and mall. Of course, we'll disregard that I'm the gardener, the babysitter, the nurse, the home school teacher, the homework checker, the back pack pilferer, the clothes launderer, the interior decorator, the car detailer, the cheerleader, the chauffeur, the dog walker, the carpet cleaner, the furniture mover, the remodeling contractor, etc.  When it's intimated that I sit at home and eat bonbons while watching my stories, I want to bludgeon the person who says it with her arm whilst screaming like a banshee.
*Don't eat in my car. I don't eat in my car, I buy food and wait until I get home. Coffee is the exception.
*Get off my ass about my nails. I don't bite them, they're intentionally this short due to my sport. Speaking of my sport...
*Stop comparing what I do with paying $3 at Dick's to climb a wall that can be scaled in tennis shoes with a cold drink in one hand. I know you're trying to relate to me on a level, and I will smile and nod, but internally, I'm considering you a blathering retard. Want to give it a shot? Lets go, I'll take you, I'll offer you pointers as you ask. Want to one up me? Lets go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Don't call my dog while I'm walking her. She's not the brightest crayon, so you'll be endangering her.
*My children refer to all adults as sir and ma'am. This isn't negotiable, and I don't care if it's 'unimportant' to you. It's very important to me, and I don't appreciate anyone telling them otherwise.


Just some things that've been bothering me lately


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 24, 2007)

Strange things that bother me are:

1. I HATE it when people come over my house and walk all over the place with their shoes on. I know a lot of people do and I'm probably the minority BUT I think it's disgusting to drag what's at the bottom of your shoe (we're talking bacteria, feces, urine, gum, food, germs and all sorts of crap) back into the house. And in case you are wondering, yes I do wash my bare feet when I get home. 

2. I get seriously grossed out when I travel or stay overnight with someone, be it a bf or friend and they don't wash there hands from being out all day. I have a good friend who never washes her hands and we'll be downtown all day and she'll not wash after we get back home or to the hotel room and then she'll start to rub her eyes. UGH!!! It's not a surprise she gets pink eyes and eye infections.

3.  Double dippers!

4. People who swear in front of children. I'm not a prude by all means and I can cuss like a sailor but if I know there's children in my presence I refrain from it. 

5. Boney asses LOLOL

6. People with bad BO. I swear I have extra sensitive sense of smell and it makes me nauseous being around someone with bad hygene. 

7. People who categorize others. Ie. judging people by their appearance, age or occupation. It's lame since people are so much more complex than that. I especially hate it when men categorize woman as being all alike (and vice versa). You know when they said "Oh that's such a chick (guy) thing to say/do". I just want to say FUCK YOU, don't generalize all women (or men) the same. We are individual people. 

8. People who supress their anger and when you advise them it's healthier to let it out they tell you it's not in their nature to be mean and it's not necessary to be confrontational. And they preach "don't sweat the small stuff!" to everyone but then they go and blow up or snap at you for the littlest things because obviously they cannot get a grip and have this total meltdown. LOL.


----------



## silverbelle282 (Sep 24, 2007)

- people who take no issue with leaving their human waste on a toilet seat for the rest of us to clean up. unless you're currently incontinent and using depends or a colostomy bag, it should not be a problem to leave the seat and the rest of the stall urine free for the next person, you fucking disgusting asshole. ugh.

- you know those figurines that are smooth and shiny- but unfinished on the bottom? i HATE how the bottoms feel.

- drivers who think it's cool to jut out into my lane while attempting an illegal left turn when it's trafficky. i just make my turns LEGALLY you PRICK! oh boohoo you have to spend another two whole minutes driving vs. causing a fiery fatale car crash!!! poor you! please go ahead and block three lanes of traffic so you don't have to make two extra turns, you fuckin superstar.

- people with eye crunchies, and dry skin on their face. this is basic hygiene imo. get your ass together before i'm forced to look at you.

- people who chew with their mouths open

- people who are touchy and i don't know them- like touchy with my jewelry or something

- people who don't know how to crack a damn smile and lower their blood pressure already.

- thats all for now. damn i love this thread.


----------



## nics1972 (Sep 24, 2007)

1. I CANNOT sleep without covers.. I HAVE to be covered to fall asleep. It mght be a 100 deg outside, but I wont sleep until I have something covering me.
2. I HAVE to have my ears covered while sleeping *lol*
3. I cant stand open closet doors
4. I cant stand a messy kitchen.. I HAVE to put away dirty dishes in the dishwasher and clean the kitchen counters before going to sleep.
5. I cant stand dirty hands and feet.. if I get something on them, I HAVE to wash them.
6. It drves me nuts to see things out of place, e.g., dining room chair placed crooked or a picture frame crooked.. it keeps bugging me till  put it right.


----------



## Switz1880 (Oct 9, 2007)

Certain sounds really annoy me: nails being clipped, nose blowing, the clink of a spoon/ fork against a dish.

When things aren't put back when they are used.  I hate when people are over and use stuff and leave it wherever they want.

When the blinds are crooked and an uneven amount of light is coming into the room.

Rings from a glass on the coffee table.  Use a coaster!!!!

When I run out of paper towels - I ADORE paper towels.

If there is something on my bed sheet, even a few tiny crumbs, I can't sleep and have to change the sheets immediately.

Things must be symmetrical and even.

Children who are old enough to be walking but are in a stroller.

If the cashier bags my groceries and puts stuff that are not the same type in one bag such as produce with cans, I have to redo the packing.

Lord, I am so anal.


----------



## Ziya (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wattage* 

 
_LOL - Shimmer, I never knew there was anyone with a odd/even numbers issue... I am the same, but I prefer odd #s!!

Other things:

1*. Slurping. I really can't stand to be within a 10 foot vicinity of someone who slurps.*
2. Dry hands. I need lotion, all the time.
*3. Littering. Seriously, it's 2006. Get with it.*
4. People who don't recycle.
*5. People going through the checkout line with kids and a grocery cart full of shitty, over-processed food.
6. Having water with me. I have serious panic attacks if I don't have a full water bottle with me at all times.
7. Smokers who smoke in areas where it bothers other people who don't smoke.*

I guess my quirks aren't really that strange... but still, they are mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Ohhh a fellow Vancouverite!! Hi! I totaly agree with your list ESPECIALLY the bolded lol I absolutely cannot go anywhere without a water bottle..


----------



## lainz (Jan 18, 2009)

i haaaate it when customers hand me their trash. ughhhhhhh.....throw it away yourseeellflffff


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 19, 2009)

I have lots of little OCD things that I have to do my way or things just feel "off", but for things that creep me out:

I can't sleep with any part of my body hanging off the mattress.

I can't open those tubes of refrigerated biscuits, cuz when it pops, it scares me.

I can't watch Claymation, cuz it creeps me out too bad.

I can't stand the sound of someone spitting, or someone clipping their nails.


----------



## florabundance (Jan 19, 2009)

People who make noise when they eat...and I don't just mean the smacking or yapping sound. I also mean when they swallow REALLY loud or you can hear them chew/crunch. I find it INFURIATING .. and it's weird beause it's as if i become sensitive to these noises at a certain time of the month hahaha


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 19, 2009)

stupid @$$ things that bother me:
~when file cabinets are left open
~oval fingernails (i mostly see older women still rockin the oval fingernails. lol!)
~WHISTLING ( i cannot STAND whistling)
~the way our fingers look when we sprinkle shredded cheese on food
~the word "sprinkle"
~the sound of the wrapper that my granola bars come in
~the words "package" and "purchase" and "purchases"(used as a noun). lol! i don't know what it is about these words but i can't STAND them. everytime i hear/read these words i start laughing and want to tear my eyelashes off


and yes i know these things are stupid but they bother me. i'm actually laughing right now thinking about how these bother me


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 19, 2009)

people wearing sunglasses when its not sunny or indoors, it really makes me angry! i dunno why i find it so annoying


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Switz1880* 

 
_ 
Children who are old enough to be walking but are in a stroller._

 
i agree 100%. the worst is when their feet are dragging on the floor


----------



## Willa (Jan 19, 2009)

**Reads the next sentence while eating... a granola bar** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_~the sound of the wrapper that my granola bars come in_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_People who make noise when they eat...and I don't just mean the smacking or yapping sound. I also mean when they swallow REALLY loud or you can hear them chew/crunch. I find it INFURIATING .. and it's weird beause it's as if i become sensitive to these noises at a certain time of the month hahaha_

 
I KNOW!!!!
I sometimes get aggressive and gotta leave the place I'm in because I can't stand earing people eat. And the worst, when you tell them, they look at you like you come from Mars... CLOSE.YOUR.MOUTH. isnt that easy? First thing you learn to a child when he learns to eat on his own!!!!


----------



## LMD84 (Jan 19, 2009)

i am also a hater of people who are noisey eaters! makes me feel really ill sometimes if i'm near somebody who is munching and crunching away!!! occasionally i have to leave the room if my hubby is eating crisps as he eats those really loudly (they are crunchy to be fair)

i also hate saliva - yes i'm a super freak i know! i hate those really wet kisses, and i hate seeing saliva in somebodys mouth if the open really wide!


----------



## ncsugrl09 (Jan 19, 2009)

I know this is silly BUT it is a strange thing that really does bother me.

I'm obsessed with diet coke.  And love diet coke from the fountain machine (like at fast food places). SOO I'm reaaally bothered when I go through a drive through and am given anything other than diet coke.  Especially when I'm given sprite or sierra mist.  Blah!!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 19, 2009)

Silk - hate the feel of it.  ugh

Nose pickers - omg i feel sick just mentioning it.

Long fingernails on men - plain nasty

People who stare - eff me, what is with that?

unnecessary noise - clocks ticking, PC fans, and effin wrappers/papers.  Esp Starbucks paper bags - why so noisy??

Pigeons - the lil f**kers are way too much for me.  I wanna retch as I type this.  

Chickens - the way they walk is just bizarre, y'know the head bopping thing. 

Lights on in house when no need.

women who cant walk in high heels - you are doing injustice to the beautiful shoes.  

women with heels that need to be reheeled, the sound of that metal isnt attractive ladies!? 

ankle swinging trousers... hideous!

Hand cream - im obsessive over

bad spelling and grammar.  im far from perfect, but i do somewhat judge ppl who cant spell.

text language -  yupp, gtn house n dt dne up, n yesh u cn sai we ar preparin, looolz yup das th spirt - GROW THE EFF UP! 

hair in face - mine or others - i WILL move it
BUT dont invade my personal space - I am moving back for a REASON!

getting hot

cats


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 19, 2009)

ppl who have dried up boogers in their nose and cant see it to remove it.  sick!

ppl who have sleepy dust / dried up gunk in their inner corner of eye - when im doing their MU

ppl who dont use concealer for bad undereye bags

noisy plate eaters - you dont have to be aggressive with the plate, its only holding ur food, it wont eat YOUR food.  

ppl who repeat word/sentences/stories - we all got it the first time

I'm so sorry to have to mention this - really loud excited tinny american accents, the mouth doesnt need to move that much when speaking. really.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyPlum* 

 
_noisy plate eaters - you dont have to be aggressive with the plate, its only holding ur food, it wont eat YOUR food. 

ppl who repeat word/sentences/stories - we all got it the first time
_

 
AGREED!!!!
i cannot stand ppl telling me the same f*cking story over and over again. how the hell do you forget you've told this story a thousands times to me anyway??? STFU!!!!

and the dishes thing??? this is why i get anxious going to cheesecake factory or any nicer place to eat. you don't have to worry about hearing dishes so much at a bar & grill type place. but i feel like anytime i go to a nicer restaraunt all i hear is knives and forks clanking.......... STOP ALREADY!!!


----------



## Willa (Jan 20, 2009)

My boss keep making ''inside his mouth'' bubbles with his bubblegum

HATE.THAT.COM





I once tried to tell him that I find it a little bit disturbing, he stopped for a while and I guess he forgot... started again.


----------



## lainz (Jan 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_AGREED!!!!
i cannot stand ppl telling me the same f*cking story over and over again. how the hell do you forget you've told this story a thousands times to me anyway??? STFU!!!!

and the dishes thing??? this is why i get anxious going to cheesecake factory or any nicer place to eat. you don't have to worry about hearing dishes so much at a bar & grill type place. but i feel like anytime i go to a nicer restaraunt all i hear is knives and forks clanking.......... STOP ALREADY!!!_

 
lololol without fail, my mom rephrases something she says 3 times in a conversation.


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 20, 2009)

This is along the lines of repeating same words/sentence/stories, people who are fixated on the same thing over and over and over again. 

A friend of mine, she is CONSTANTLY talking about how fat she is. The thing is we are always telling her she is not (she's 5'6 and weighs 135lbs I hardly consider her "a fat pig" as she phrases it) and it gets to be annoying when you've been hearing it for the thousandth time and for years. It drives me bonker and I want to just yell off the top of my lungs - stop bitching about it, if you honestly don't like your body than do something about it! Other than that, she is a lovely person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also can't stand people who put the wrong kinda shit into the wrong recycling bins. 

It drives me nuts when people walk into my home with shoes on. I know people do it all the time but don't do it at my place.

Also people who buy dogs to put them into dog shows. I dunno, it's just not my style I guess. I would imagine if I had kids it'd be simliar to the feeling I would have about putting them into pageants.


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 21, 2009)

i can't eat cold food with metal spoons. like ice cream. 

i don't know if that counts but it bothers me helluva lot

it also bothers me when people don't have manners. 
and when people don't use turn signals.
and when people don't clean up after their dogs on the sidewalk. i clean up after mine!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_and when people don't use turn signals._

 
lololol!! omg!!
i get so irritated sitting and waiting to make a right turn out of my complex because i think someone is coming from the left and the f*cker up and turns at the last minute..... WTF???!!! so now i gotta wait for all the traffic that was behind them to clear up.


i love this thread.........


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 21, 2009)

how about when the car in front of you changes lanes the same exact time you change lanes so it almost looks like you guys planned the syncronized lane switch??? and how about when you're on a 3 lane street and you try and switch again to get out from behind them and they switch with you AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!
ARRRGGGGGHHHH!!!!!
i cannot stand that. lol!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 21, 2009)

lol this is a fun thread, how did I miss it till now? Weird things that bother me:

1. ppl who try to tailgate me when I'm on the right lane and going a little above speed limit. If you wanna go way faster, get off my back and go to the left lane!
2. ppl who press the elevator button when I've already done it before them and hence the light is on. Do you think the elevator is gonna get there faster if you press it 10 times or are you 5??
3. Ppl making noise when they eat. It absolutely makes me loose my appetite.
4. Women who look at you up and down with a bitchy look in their face when they don't even know you. I'm a victim of this pretty much every day!!
5. I'm very punctual, so ppl that are late also annoy me.
6. All birds, especially chicken...ewwww their legs....ewww...now I'm gonna have nightmares!
7. Ppl who cut their nails with scissors! It's very creepy. There's a guy in my office who always does this and I can't be near him when it happens!


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_i haaaate it when customers hand me their trash. ughhhhhhh.....throw it away yourseeellflffff_

 
seriously!!
i work part time at starbux and ppl always bypass the trash can to hand me some sh*t and it's usually soaked with frappacino or whipped cream. i had one chick hand me a straw wrapper and it was one of my happier days so i said no prob and took it. do you know this broad had wrapped her old nasty gum up in it and some of it was sticking out touching my hand??


----------



## lainz (Jan 21, 2009)

i hate when people call lipsticks "lippies" and pigments "piggies".....sorry....i really do..... :/


----------



## clslvr6spd (Jan 21, 2009)

Ugh, I could go on for days!! I guess people in general when I think about it!
But what really grinds my gears is the horrible F'ING drivers out there! Women that do their makeup, people reading, talking & texting!!!
GET THE F OFF YOUR PHONE & PAY ATTENTION!!! I really just don't want to die by your dumbass!!!


----------



## Sweexy985 (Jan 21, 2009)

One strange thing that bothers me is that I cannot have people _thisclose _to me when I'm eating. Not like at the next chair. That's fine. But like when someone is touching on me when I'm eating....that's not cool. It's almost like an animalistic trait. lol I get MAD.


----------



## rachybloom (Jan 21, 2009)

I HATE when people eat ridiculously aggressive or loud.. like breathing through the nose and smacking their mouth. OMG you sound like a dog. ushfusdfhsdufsdf I have to get up and leave when people do it.

when people to tell me to calm down it just sounds so condescending to me. Telling me to calm down is the FARTHEST thing that will calm me down.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Jan 21, 2009)

Wet sponges/wash clothes... It's kind of weird, but if I clean the dishes or something, I won't touch the sponge again until it's dry. :|


----------



## SuSana (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_..ppl who press the elevator button when I've already done it before them and hence the light is on. Do you think the elevator is gonna get there faster if you press it 10 times or are you 5??_

 
Yes!  I work on the 2nd floor (the stairwells are locked or I would walk) so I usually stand in the front when I get one the elevator because I know I'll be the first one out.  These people reach in front of me to press the button when there are buttons on both sides of the elevator!!  And we are the only 2 in there!!  Why?


----------



## MissResha (Jan 21, 2009)

i hate when my boyfriend uses gallons of ketchup anytime he eats french fries. its so fucking disgusting. i literally have to put him on ketchup restriction. nobody should consume THAT much ketchup. its ridiculous.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i hate when my boyfriend uses gallons of ketchup anytime he eats french fries. its so fucking disgusting. i literally have to put him on ketchup restriction. nobody should consume THAT much ketchup. its ridiculous._

 
when i was in college there was this guy that ALWAYS got chili cheese fries from sonic and would get extra cheese on them and then put mounds of ketchup and mayo on top. then he would stir it up to where it looked like he was eating lumpy nacho cheese, ketchup, and mayo.

i'm about to dry heave right now......


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i hate when my boyfriend uses gallons of ketchup anytime he eats french fries. its so fucking disgusting. i literally have to put him on ketchup restriction. nobody should consume THAT much ketchup. its ridiculous._

 
Gah, I HATE ketchup.

I love tomatoes, and I hate ketchup. Blech!


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i hate when my boyfriend uses gallons of ketchup anytime he eats french fries. its so fucking disgusting. i literally have to put him on ketchup restriction. nobody should consume THAT much ketchup. its ridiculous._

 
my mum is like that. she is obsessed with ketchup! she buys the large containers of it from costco just so she always has it around. she eats it on everything. not just meat but on her veggies and even in salad. excuse me i have to go vomit now.


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jan 23, 2009)

I hate it when ppl say OMG ur gonna catch a cold if u go out in the cold, or with wet hair...

OMG, a cold is a virus and has nothing to do with being cold or caught out in cold.  jeeeez...


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 24, 2009)

when people put ketchup and mustard on a patty.
Then mix it into an ugly orange spready thing.


----------



## AmberLilith (Jan 25, 2009)

Some of the stuff mentioned has just been cleanliness stuff, not necessarily strange/weird...


Anyway, my odd issues (and yes, i am slightly mad):

1. I hate seeing people eat things upside down, it really makes me cringe. Most things have a right way up. Eat it that way. Example: it is very wrong to eat a Mars bar and have your top teeth bite into the bit at the bottom...

2. I have to do the washing up in a set order: cutlery - large knives, knives, forks, spoons, teaspoons; cups; plates in order of size; bowls; pyrex bowls n pans.

3. I can't drink things out of mugs that are dark coloured on the inside-it makes your drink look weird, can't tell how strong tea is etc.


I'm sure there are other things, some weirder than others.... will post again if i think of anything.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lauren1981* 

 
_ ~oval fingernails (i mostly see older women still rockin the oval fingernails. lol!)_

 
Oh, sorry Lauren, i hate square fingernails, sorry everyone who follows fashion trends, but i think they look horrible.


----------



## nenebird (Jan 25, 2009)

French pedicures...I find long toe nails simply gross.. emphasizing them with a french pedicure is just too icky for me.


----------



## .Ice (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HustleRose* 

 
_my mum is like that. she is obsessed with ketchup! she buys the large containers of it from costco just so she always has it around. she eats it on everything. *not just meat but on her veggies and even in salad*. excuse me i have to go vomit now._

 
i'm guilty of putting ketchup on veggies, especially string beans.. it may look gross but it really does taste good.


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 25, 2009)

I get aggravated with the tiniest things. Like somebody mentioned before, I won't touch a wet sponge either. If my mom wants me to do the dishes, I either have to wait again until its dry or open a totally new sponge just to use it.

I hate that when my boyfriend eats pasta, he has to dumb half the grated cheese container on his pasta. I know he's 100% Italian, but enough's enough.

I really hate when I'm really hungry and I make something REALLY good and everybody wants a bite. It's like when I'm not starving and have kinda good food and I offer nobody wants it but when I have a mouth watering dish in front of me and I feel like I haven't eaten in days and everybody wants a bite, it makes me so mad.

I'm sure there are more, but I just can't think right now lol.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jan 25, 2009)

I hate it when I am driving with my mom and she doesnt use her signal. Idk why but it drives me NUTS.
I also can't stand when someone texts me and all they write is "O". Like can you not write oh or at least something else? Or don't even say anything, it's such a waste of $.10


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 25, 2009)

- i hate everything about throwing up... all the words out there like 'vomit' and 'barf' and stuff. ugh, they're all disgusting.

- calling pigments 'piggies'... i'm sorry, but we're not 5 year olds. no need to 'cutesy' up makeup.

- people who say 'i forget' instead of 'i forgot'. it's past freakin' tense, you moron.

- bad grammar in general... "oh i gots to see that!", etc.

- dirty feet, like when people who wear shoes in their house also walk barefoot in it, do you know what the hell you drag into your house? grossssssss

- i will NOT let anyone sit on my bed, even myself. you don't know how much bacteria you get on the bottom of your ass... sitting on chairs at random places... people stand on chairs, dogs piss on chairs, hobos throw up on chairs... DISGUSTING. then you go sit in your car and transfer all that bacteria on your car seat then sit on your chair at home... i'm so anal about germs and stuff haha.

- people who text when i'm talking to them. so rude... it's impossible to listen and text at the same time, and it makes me feel hella unimportant.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 25, 2009)

When people ask me questions online that they could get just by googling.

IE:
How much did _____ cost?


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_- calling pigments 'piggies'... i'm sorry, but we're not 5 year olds. no need to 'cutesy' up makeup._

 
This is a HUGE pet peeve of mine as well!  I also hate when people call lipsticks 'lippies'.


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_when people put ketchup and mustard on a patty.
Then mix it into an ugly orange spready thing._

 
Are you kidding?? Throw some mayo on top and I'm in heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





LOL


----------



## Makeupaddict88 (Jan 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Are you kidding?? Throw some mayo on top and I'm in heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




LOL_

 
YESSSSS now I want a burger


----------



## lainz (Jan 26, 2009)

ooh i got another one. 

when customers hand me their credit cards before im ready to ring them up. i do not know why, but that goes hand in hand to throwing money at me. be effing patient yo!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 26, 2009)

Strange things that bother me?  Do my neighbor's kids count?  They're strange and they bother me.


----------



## HustleRose (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.Ice* 

 
_i'm guilty of putting ketchup on veggies, especially string beans.. it may look gross but it really does taste good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
that's great. you and her can hold holds.


----------



## duckduck (Jan 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_When people ask me questions online that they could get just by googling.

IE:
How much did _____ cost?_

 

Let me google that for you

This site generates a link which then shows a 3 step process on how to use google (including mocking them), then links them to the results of the google search. I sooooo want to send this to people sometimes :-D


----------

